# Indie Anthology "Stories on the Go #2" (2015)



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

*How To Submit Your Story*​
All indies can submit a story, provided they have published at least one book independently.

Lurking, non-member authors and friends of friends are equally welcome.

1. Stories must be a thousand words or less. They don't need to be original or exclusive.
1.1. They need to be _stories_, i.e. they need to have a beginning, a middle and an ending. Don't use an excerpt from one of your books.

2. Add the following formula in the same mail as your story:


> I, [Your Name], affirm that I am granting a royalty-free, non-exclusive, perpetual license to use the donated content as part of the anthology "Stories on the Go #2," edited by Andrew Ashling. Once the anthology is published I promise to promote it to the best of my ability through my author website and/or social media account(s).


3. Add a short bio/promo of 150 words or less.

You *must* include a link to your author's website. You get *one link* and one link only *(1)*. No email addresses, please. All calls to action, e.g. to subscribe to your mailing list or like you -- _of course we do_ -- can be made on the landing page of your site.
Titles of books, magazines and so on should be *italicized* in the way explained in point 8 below.

4. Send your stories to *[email protected]*, and mention *Anthology 2015* (and *nothing* else) in the subject line.

You can copy/paste your story and bio/promo in the email itself or as an attachment.
Don't forget to add the *title*, your *pen name*, the *genre* of your story, and your *author website*.
No Amazon author page. See FAQ below.
Don't format author name, title and genre. This will be done with CSS in the formatting stage.
Don't put your title in all caps. Use proper title capitalization. If in doubt use: *http://capitalizemytitle.com/* (option _Title Case)._

5. Have your story beta read _*BEFORE sending it in*_.

6. Have your story and your bio/promo proofread by a second pair of eyes (at least) _*BEFORE sending it in*_.

7. Use *curly/fancy single and double quotes*.

8. Enclose *italic words, clauses or sentences* by either asterisks or underscores. E.g. "Did __he__ say that?" or "Did *_he_* say that?" *Don't forget to italicize book and series titles in your bio/promo.*

9. Same for *bold*, but either *two asterisks or two underscores*. (Don't use this in your bio/promo)

10. Same for *bold italic*, but either *three asterisks or three underscores*. (Don't use this in your bio/promo)


> For the formatting I need to get rid of all kinds of code. I copy/paste your story into a simple text program. These retain only ASCII characters which means italics and bold are lost. The asterisks and underscores are markdown notation (not code, but ASCII characters) and there are several conversion programs and apps to render it into valid HTML. You can find more information here or here.
> Reddit a.o. uses markdown.


*Important:

Items 6, 7, 8, 9 & 10 go for both your story and your bio/promo.*

*FAQ*​
*What is the deadline?*

End March/ begin April. We're aiming for 101 (or 102 stories). You can verify how many there are already by going to the last post and work your way up. I try to regularly give an overview of stories and authors.

I'm planning to format the book as the stories come in and get proofread by our team. So I'd prefer you don't wait until the last possible moment to send in your story. You needn't pressure yourself, but don't wait sending it in when you feel it's ready.

There is a chance, though I think it's remote, we'd have to put a stop to submissions because there are too many and the ebook would become unmanageable.

*Why can't I use my Amazon author page?*

Because Apple, B&N, Kobo and a few others don't like links that go to the competition.

So you have to use your own author website. If you don't have one yet, it's easy to take a WordPress, Weebly, Blogger or some other free account. You only need an email address and your website will be up and running in five minutes or less.

You can put links to Amazon and whatever you like (calls to action, links to social media, covers of your books) on the landing page.

_*Older entries in this post*_

Although it's early days yet, some people seem to like the idea of a second edition.

As you will remember we only got our second wind for the first edition half 2014, and we published half December.

If we start organizing now, that means we'll have a heck of a lot more time.

* At this stage we could spout some general ideas. This will give me time to organize some things.

* Begin February we could start collecting stories. If we aim for a Back-to-School release you will have ample time to come up with something. Even more if we aim for an End-of-Year release.

Personally, I would prefer we aim for the Holidays, like we did this year (although somewhat by accident).

I also think we should keep _Stories on the Go_ and _# Very Short Stories by # Authors_, if only to build on the name recognition of the first anthology. Maybe just with a "2" added. Adding the year would date us very fast.

So... suggestions, please.

Oh, and please, bookmark this thread. 



Andrew Ashling said:


> Thanks for your enthusiastic reactions, all.
> 
> * _Everyone_ is welcome. The only criterion is that you have at least one self-published book. That's it.
> * All genres are welcome. In fact, according to the reviews of #1 readers seem to like that.
> ...


*Stories on the Go 2014 thread*


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Aim for 202 authors this time?

Rue


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

I would definitely like to take part again.  I also agree that 'Stories on the Go 2' makes sense, as it leaves the door open to continue after the next one if you wanted to.


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

ruecole said:


> Aim for 202 authors this time?
> 
> Rue


I feel Andrew's heart attack returning!


----------



## Keith Rowland (May 20, 2014)

Great idea, would love to take part again. I have to agree with just adding the number 2 at the end...it sort of leaves it open ended.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Count me in again. It was fun writing for the book and even more fun reading all the creative stories.


----------



## Jonathan C. Gillespie (Aug 9, 2012)

Can you elaborate on what the stories are? I'd love to have Beacon (Part I) in a collection somewhere...


----------



## smikeo (Dec 1, 2014)

I would be very happy to join this time. It sounds like tremendous fun


----------



## hs (Feb 15, 2011)

You're a more generous and courageous man than I am, Andrew! 
You can count me in for Part Deux.


----------



## Nadia Nader (Nov 30, 2012)

I like the idea of keeping things as they are.

Maybe just add the 2 & change the color of the cover? That way if you decide to continue, we can have a whole bookshelf of the pretty cover with colors indicating different versions. 

Also, if we continue with same theme (and since you mentioned back-to-school) we did 101, so we can do 102 this year, 103, next year etc. Of course it all depends on submissions.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Jonathan C. Gillespie said:


> Can you elaborate on what the stories are? I'd love to have Beacon (Part I) in a collection somewhere...


You can find the original thread here somewhere, but it was basically flash fiction stories by indie writers. We were going to do a theme originally, but I think most stories came in after the re-ignition and were just 1K words or less.

Count me in for a second volume. I enjoyed being involved with the first, and I'm raring to go for round 2. Keep the name and the subtitle as Andrew suggested.


----------



## RaeC (Aug 20, 2013)

Whatever you decide, count me in this time. 

Maybe you could have several themes throughout the collection.


----------



## SB James (May 21, 2014)

I just downloaded the book, and I think I would like to participate as well. I've bookmarked this thread.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## ufwriter (Jan 12, 2015)

I'm pretty new to the boards, but I'd love to participate if possible.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

I'd love to be involved again.


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

I missed signing up the last time and I'd love to participate in the second one!


----------



## daringnovelist (Apr 3, 2010)

Oh, good. I'm glad to have a second chance.  I had some personal kerfuffle that knocked me out of everything for most of last year.

Camille


----------



## Scottish Lass (Oct 10, 2013)

I enjoyed the challenge of writing for the first one and would like to be involved in #2 if you'll have me.

...but Andrew, I can't believe you're game for it, after all the hassle it must've been last time!    (although maybe it will be easier 2nd time around?)


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Oh good more quick stories.


----------



## P.T. Phronk (Jun 6, 2014)

I'd love to be involved, if you'll have me. Flash-length sci-fi and horror stories are some of my favourite things to write. Bookmarked!


----------



## Selina Fenech (Jul 20, 2011)

I'll be in if you need the numbers, but if there are new people who want in and want the space I'll step aside because I'm taking a step back from writing for now anyway.


----------



## authorfriendly (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm in, assuming its not too late, but would appreciate more info on what's expected


----------



## SarahCarter (Nov 8, 2012)

authorfriendly said:


> I'm in, assuming its not too late, but would appreciate more info on what's expected


Just a 1k word piece of flash fiction. Any genre.


----------



## erikhanberg (Jul 15, 2011)

I missed the first one by hours. So definitely in for #2.


----------



## Vaalingrade (Feb 19, 2013)

Hopefully this time I'll have something in that wordcount range actually indicative of my writing.


----------



## KGGiarratano (Aug 14, 2013)

I'd like to participate.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Same idea then? 1,000 words no binding theme or topic?


----------



## SRWitt (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm in if you've got the space - <MaxwellSmart>missed the first one by this much</MaxwellSmart>


----------



## NotHere (Jan 21, 2015)

I'd be up for it, if I knew whether or not there would be a theme. It's not like I can't do themes, just not highly experienced with it yet.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

I agree about the title. Keep it _Stories on the Go: Book #2_ and put what you are hashtagging as the subtitle.

I'm in as I said in the other thread.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

LWFlouisa said:


> I'd be up for it, if I knew whether or not there would be a theme. It's not like I can't do themes, just not highly experienced with it yet.


No theme, just keep your story under a thousand words. Having a wide variety of genres is what makes the book.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Off to write a 1000 word review lol.


----------



## NotHere (Jan 21, 2015)

Hey! Awesome, it used to be that 1,000 words was what I would get done on a regular basis. (Though these days I'd have to write it in such a way that there is no possibility of sequel.)


----------



## MyraScott (Jul 18, 2014)

I'd like to participate.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks for your enthusiastic reactions, all. 

* _Everyone_ is welcome. The only criterion is that you have at least one self-published book. That's it.
* All genres are welcome. In fact, according to the reviews of #1 readers seem to like that.
* All stories maximum thousand words. Shorter stories no problem.

Don't start submitting the actual stories just yet. One of the first days of February I'll post where and how the stories should be submitted. I changed the how just a bit. Nothing major, though.

For those who participate for the first time:

* This is strictly a cross-promotional thing and a free gift to our readers.
* Don't submit any old thing gathering dust on your hard disk. Readers who don't know you will read your story and decide whether they want to read more of your writing based on it.
* You get a little biography of maximum 300 words to present yourself and your work.
* You also get one link. Since the anthology will be distributed to several vendors this can't be an author page on one of them. A Facebook page is acceptable, but your own site is preferred. You all have one of those, haven't you?

Last year we decided that 50 stories was the strict minimum. In a pinch this will do this year as well (we're almost there in pledges), but I think readers would be disappointed if there weren't at least as many stories in #2 as in #1. More - within reason - is no problem.

I've thought of a more efficient workflow (on my side of things) which would enable me to keep the anthology open for new submissions for a longer period. Don't wait _too_ long, though. Inevitably at some point the anthology will be closed for new stories. If we're going for a Holiday-release, like last year, new submissions could be accepted at least until September.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

I really enjoyed the first one and would love to take part again.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm in!


----------



## NotHere (Jan 21, 2015)

Does a Smashwords poetry book and another anthology I contributed count?C:

In short: I'd love to have a go.


----------



## Kate. (Oct 7, 2014)

Count me in! I really enjoyed reading the first anthology, and I'd love to take part in the second.


----------



## Marina Finlayson (May 2, 2014)

Sounds like fun. I'll play!


----------



## A.A (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm still reading my way through the first one!

I'd be in again  I'd probably stick to horror - I think it translates well to flash fiction.


----------



## A.E. Williams (Jul 13, 2014)

Sure, why not?

A.E. Williams


----------



## twotoomany (Jan 22, 2015)

You can count me in! 

Thanks!


----------



## NotHere (Jan 21, 2015)

Would children's flash fiction be out of place in the anthology?


----------



## LeeSHawke (Dec 10, 2014)

This sounds like a fantastic initiative! I'd love to take part.  Looking forward to reading everyone's stories.


----------



## PDSinger (May 15, 2014)

I'll play!


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

I'm in again.

Andrew, I suggest you add this to the first post in the thread:



Andrew Ashling said:


> * _Everyone_ is welcome. The only criterion is that you have at least one self-published book. That's it.
> * All genres are welcome. In fact, according to the reviews of #1 readers seem to like that.
> * All stories *maximum* thousand words. Shorter stories no problem.
> 
> ...


Suggestion:

What if we just start #3 once we have 102 stories for #2?


----------



## Edward Giordano (Dec 20, 2014)

Would love to be included!


----------



## Jonas Cobos (Oct 26, 2014)

I missed the first one, but I would love to be included!


----------



## Scottish Lass (Oct 10, 2013)

Cherise Kelley said:


> Suggestion:
> 
> What if we just start #3 once we have 102 stories for #2?


I like your thinking, Cherise!


----------



## David J Normoyle (Jun 22, 2012)

I'd be on again. And agree with keeping the Stories on the Go branding.



Cherise Kelley said:


> What if we just start #3 once we have 102 stories for #2?


Pretty cool idea. I think around 100 stories worked out well, and shouldn't try to cram too many in there (I doubt there'll be a problem getting the same number of stories again.)


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

LWFlouisa said:


> Would children's flash fiction be out of place in the anthology?


I was just about to ask that. I was the lone Children's story in the last one, which seemed to lean heavily toward horror, so I wasn't sure how my story fit in. I've got a much more definitely children's story that I think I can edit down to 1000 words - it's close to that anyway - and if a silly dragon story would fit in and not be too jarring for the readers, I'd love to contribute that one.


----------



## Leanne King (Oct 2, 2012)

I'd love to take part.


----------



## Andrei Cherascu (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm not familiar with the first one (anyone have a link?) but it sounds great and I'd love to take part.   Looking forward to it!


----------



## Andrei Cherascu (Sep 17, 2014)

Andrei Cherascu said:


> I'm not familiar with the first one (anyone have a link?) but it sounds great and I'd love to take part.  Looking forward to it!


Nevermind, I've found and downloaded it.


----------



## Herc- The Reluctant Geek (Feb 10, 2010)

Count me in as well.


----------



## eleanorberesford (Dec 22, 2014)

Count me in, too!


----------



## AnyaWrites (May 16, 2014)

I'm definitely in! Thanks!


----------



## NotHere (Jan 21, 2015)

beccaprice said:


> I was just about to ask that. I was the lone Children's story in the last one, which seemed to lean heavily toward horror, so I wasn't sure how my story fit in. I've got a much more definitely children's story that I think I can edit down to 1000 words - it's close to that anyway - and if a silly dragon story would fit in and not be too jarring for the readers, I'd love to contribute that one.


I was wondering about the horror bit. As it seems as hard as I try not to write horror, it also turns out that way.:/

But yes I'd love to contribute.


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

Count me in
I'm also voting for the branding title to be # 2 then # 3 and  #4 and so on...


----------



## meh (Apr 18, 2013)

TOS.


----------



## Darren Kirby (Oct 6, 2014)

Please add me to the list of interested authors.  Neat idea!


----------



## allazar (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm in!! Looking forward to it!!


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm in again, although not sure if under my name of my pen name for gay romance. If there isn't a limit on how many can be in, I'd love to do one under each name, but if there are people that would knock out of course I wouldn't. Just let me know. Thanks for doing this again!


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm very interested in this!  I'm going to start working on a story for it. Is there any particular theme for the stories?


----------



## H. S. St. Ours (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm in again, Andrew. The first book was such a class act, this is a no-brainer!


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

You did a a great job with the first one, Andrew. I'd love to participate again. Don't forget to mention the new volume "elsewhere."


----------



## legion (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm definitely in! Got one ready to go.


----------



## JamieCampbell (May 29, 2013)

I'm in again!


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

Love to participate again for #2. Very excited that we're off and running with a plan.  

Had a question: The last anthology we did some beta reading for each other, and one of the requirements was to have 4 other authors read your flash fiction. It made us all turn into a giant writing critique group. It was brilliant! I got a lot of feedback. I think just a lot of people volunteered to be a beta readers posting on the thread the genres they would read. It might help make things easier to have this as a requirement again, and just write down the other people that read the story.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Marilyn Peake said:


> Is there any particular theme for the stories?


Nope. The only two requirements are:

1000 words or less

have indie published something else

(Andrew posted as much earlier in the thread.)


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

I would suggest adding a link to the previous thread in the OP. That way people (like me) who have no idea what this is all about can do our due diligence to get up to speed without derailing this thread.


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

Cherise Kelley said:


> The only two requirements are:
> 
> 1000 words or less
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## hardnutt (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm interested, Andrew, and would love to have another of my shorts in the second anthology.

This time I'd like to write a short in my Rafferty & Llewellyn mystery series as an introduction piece.

You're a brave man for volunteering to do this again.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

jdcore said:


> I would suggest adding a link to the previous thread in the OP. That way people (like me) who have no idea what this is all about can do our due diligence to get up to speed without derailing this thread.


Done.



LWFlouisa said:


> Would children's flash fiction be out of place in the anthology?


No. Anything that doesn't get us banned from Amazon is fine. You're not writing those, are you? 

I can imagine that some parents love a spicy story themselves and then go look for a story to read to their children. Let's hope they don't get confused, though. The little tyke might be quite surprised learning about _Naughty Selma and the Seven Billionaires_.


----------



## Indecisive (Jun 17, 2013)

I think I could write another flash fiction some time this spring.


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

Mark Gardner said:


> You thinking of doing a Lupa Schwartz short?


Something. Probably not a full-on all-out mystery though. Flash fiction is a little too short a form.


----------



## H. S. St. Ours (Mar 24, 2012)

MarilynVix said:


> The last anthology we did some beta reading for each other, and one of the requirements was to have 4 other authors read your flash fiction. It made us all turn into a giant writing critique group. It was brilliant! I got a lot of feedback.


I agree. I received great feedback from my readers, and I had fun helping others squash typos and grammar stumbles in their stories, too. Not sure I'd require it (some people are too shy to critique others) but I for one would be happy to be a reader again.


----------



## EllisaBarr (Apr 22, 2014)

I'd love to take part in this again.  Flash fiction is such a fun challenge!  Thanks for your dedication, Andrew.


----------



## FictionbyAngela (Nov 8, 2014)

I love flash fiction and anthologies.  I can't wait to submit


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

> Naughty Selma and the Seven Billionaires


I think I've found my story!



I beta read a lot of stories last time -- really enjoyed it, too -- but I don't think I'll have time this go around. I've got a lot of writing lined up, but I'll happily volunteer if things work out so I can do some critiques.

I'm thinking about doing something different, maybe something more along the romance line for this collection. That would be a different pen name. I think it would be a challenge to come up with a good love story in 1K words or less.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

I updated the *spreadsheet of downloads of Stories on the Go #1*. We're over 27,500 downloads now. Just.

I also had D2D distribute the anthology to their new outlet Tolino.

Those who don't know this vendor can find out more in this very informative *post by Cora*.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Dwallock said:


> I am so so proud to be apart of the first anthology!  27,500 downloads is unbelievable!


Before people get too excited about #2, I want to make sure they understand that 25,000 of those downloads likely happened because Hugh Howie put a story in #1.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Cherise Kelley said:


> Before people get too excited about #2, I want to make sure they understand that 25,000 of those downloads likely happened because Hugh Howie put a story in #1.


And 2 more where because I was in it!


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

And one because well I knew everyone in it.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Already writing my piece for this second anthology!


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm working on my story and also if we do the genre reading again I'm willing to
read literary fiction so if someone is starting that list I'm up for it

And to the notation that Hugh had a story in # 1 yes, that is very likely to be a factor in the large amount of downloads but we shouldn't let that discourage us from going forward wit  # 2
....................................unless of course, Hugh wouldn't mind throwing in another story for this one....


----------



## SimonPotts (Jan 16, 2015)

Ooooo I would love to put something in this. 

Thread bookmarked!


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

I updated the *spreadsheet of downloads of Stories on the Go #1* again with the complete downloads for January (and the first few hours of February).


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

These updates are so much fun to watch. And now I know there really is someone in Mexico who buys ebooks.


----------



## Reaper (Nov 5, 2013)

Fantastic. To me, this kind of collaborative anthology between indie authors is one of the biggest draws to self-publishing.

While my first book won't be out for another 6-8 weeks, I would love to get involved in this. I'll check back in once it's finished, and download the first anthology now!

Many thanks to everyone who's played a hand in organising this.


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

Well, this is annoying.....
I'm working on my story "Watched" about a woman who takes note of all the security cams around the city and gets distracted about it....I want to be ready for when Andrew either lets us have others read our stuff or he just wants submissions.....and I discovered I'm already at 1,000 words. Crap. 
Its always better to be nearly finished and see that you have a few hundred words to spare than to be not QUITE finished and see that you're already AT a thousand words

Oh well, back to editing.

How are the rest of you coming along with your own stories?


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

Mark-- sounds like something that would fit into novella size ( sounds interesting too)


----------



## SarahCarter (Nov 8, 2012)

Frank Zubek said:


> Well, this is annoying.....
> I'm working on my story "Watched" about a woman who takes note of all the security cams around the city and gets distracted about it....I want to be ready for when Andrew either lets us have others read our stuff or he just wants submissions.....and I discovered I'm already at 1,000 words. Crap.
> Its always better to be nearly finished and see that you have a few hundred words to spare than to be not QUITE finished and see that you're already AT a thousand words
> 
> ...


I had a 3k story that I thought I'd be able to whittle down to 1k, but it's not going well...


----------



## Aducknamedjoe (Apr 25, 2013)

I'd love to do a short steampunk story for this.

When are we looking to have stories submitted?


----------



## elalond (May 11, 2011)

I would love to participate again. Even though, writing a story under 1,000 isn't exactly my thing, but it's so fun though.


----------



## Stewart Matthews (Nov 21, 2014)

I've never written a story under a thousand words. If I can't do it, I shouldn't be here.

Count me in.


----------



## WriterThatWas (Feb 16, 2011)

This sounds like a fun challenge. Please count me in if there's still room.


----------



## H. S. St. Ours (Mar 24, 2012)

SarahCarter said:


> I had a 3k story that I thought I'd be able to whittle down to 1k, but it's not going well...


Same here. Deciding what to throw out of a slightly-too-long short story is painful. Not Sophie's Choice painful. More like "one lump or two?" painful.


----------



## Michael La Ronn (Jun 17, 2013)

I'd love to participate in this if there is still room. I shouldn't have any problem hitting the length.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Other than a few comments about "too much horror," I wonder what genre(s) readers of the first anthology are interested in.  I have a couple different series for which I could possibly write a prequel or connected story.


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

Jena H said:


> Other than a few comments about "too much horror," I wonder what genre(s) readers of the first anthology are interested in. I have a couple different series for which I could possibly write a prequel or connected story.


I wouldn't worry too much about one or two people's preferences on too much horror-- I think there's plenty of variety in the book. We're doing pretty well with 25 mostly positive reviews on amazon. Not bad for a multiple genre anthology- they're a tough sell


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

I have deleted this post as I do not consent to the new Terms of Service that Vertical Scope are attempting to retrospectively apply to our content.  I am forced to manually replace my content as, at time of editing, their representative has instructed moderators not to delete posts or accounts when users request it, and Vertical Scope have implied that they will deal with account deletion requests by anonymising accounts, which would leave personally identifying information in my posts.

I joined under the previous ownership and have posted over the years under different Terms of Service.  I do not consent to my name, content, or intellectual properties being used by Vertical Scope or any other entity that they sell or licence my data to.


----------



## a_g (Aug 9, 2013)

I'd love to give this a go as well, if there's room.

I can write other things than erotica! I promise!


----------



## going going gone (Jun 4, 2013)

Sounds great.


----------



## hardnutt (Nov 19, 2010)

I've got 1,500 words of a new short Rafferty & Llewellyn mystery story. I'm pretty pleased with it as it is, but I'll start whittling it down to 1,000 words. The bit I hate!


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

It is funny - but the story I did whittle down IS a horror this time.


----------



## Will C. Brown (Sep 24, 2013)

I'd love to participate this time. I missed the first one and always regretted it.
Thanks!


----------



## A.A (Mar 30, 2012)

Jena H said:


> Other than a few comments about "too much horror," I wonder what genre(s) readers of the first anthology are interested in. I have a couple different series for which I could possibly write a prequel or connected story.


They be crazy.

There were a total of 8 horror stories, among 101 stories, compared to around 20 each of paranormal, romance and science fiction. I remember one reviewer asking for more horror.

It might be an idea to do off-shoots in the future (in addition to a main all-genres volume):

Stories on the Go - Snowed In (Holiday Romance)
Stories on the Go - Halloween
etc


----------



## UnicornEmily (Jul 2, 2011)

Count me in for the new anthology.  Who should I e-mail my story to?


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

First, thanks all for your enthusiasm.

This Sunday, I'll post when, where and how to send in your stories. By then I'll also update the spreadsheet of #1 with the first week of February. But let me assure you now that there is room for all who posted their intention to write a story, and for lots more.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Only eight horror stories in the first one? I know at one point horror was the biggest list for those intending to submit. Guess folks changed their minds? 

I'm teasing a romance idea around, trying to see how the plot would work in something that short. I think I'm getting it, though.


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

Frank Zubek said:


> I wouldn't worry too much about one or two people's preferences on too much horror-- I think there's plenty of variety in the book. We're doing pretty well with 25 mostly positive reviews on amazon. Not bad for a multiple genre anthology- they're a tough sell


I agree about the variety. I'm slowly working my way through the anthology, and there's some good stuff in there. Nice work, people.


----------



## Jennifer Lewis (Dec 12, 2013)

I'd love to participate again  It was a blast writing something so short. Thanks for being brave enough to take it on again!


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

she-la-ti-da said:


> Only eight horror stories in the first one? I know at one point horror was the biggest list for those intending to submit. Guess folks changed their minds?


The group of people that actually submitted in the end was very different than the group of people that first signed up. It was an ever changing beast.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

A personal major life event presents the inspiration for a story I'm writing. This will probably be the one I submit. However, there is another story I have under consideration should I decide against baring my soul in a published work.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Is a fan fiction story allowed?


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

JETaylor said:


> Is a fan fiction story allowed?


Personally I have no objections per se. I'd like to keep the bar as low as possible.

a) I don't think it's stated anywhere explicitly that the stories have to be original, but it is sort of implied.

b) I think all of us are okay with whatever Amazon allows.

I'd like some more input on this.


----------



## Kate. (Oct 7, 2014)

Will it cause a problem if the story infringes on copyright? Or is it okay as long as we're not making a profit from the book?


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Darcy said:


> Will it cause a problem if the story infringes on copyright? Or is it okay as long as we're not making a profit from the book?


I don't know.

Someone summon the sithwitch.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Darcy said:


> Will it cause a problem if the story infringes on copyright? Or is it okay as long as we're not making a profit from the book?


Yes it will cause a problem. Do not infringe on copyright.


----------



## SarahCarter (Nov 8, 2012)

I would have thought there'd be copyright issues?


Anyway, I'm not sure I'll be able to provide a story after all (my muse is being a ***** at the moment) but I'd be happy to help out with proofreading again.


----------



## Kate. (Oct 7, 2014)

It's been a few years since I read up on this stuff, but my admittedly dodgy understanding is: fanwork that clearly attributes the original creator and isn't for sale = fine; fanwork that either doesn't credit the copyright owner or is offered for sale = copyright breach. 

So artists can post fanart on their tumblr without a problem, but they're in legal hot water as soon as they try to sell prints or slap it on a t-shirt.

At first I thought fanfiction in a free book might be okay (not that much different from posting it on fanfiction.net) but now I'm not sure. Because the book isn't "truly" free; it's only discounted (price-matched to be free), so it has a dollar value attached, even if no one pays it.


----------



## Victoria J (Jul 5, 2011)

I didn't get a chance to participate in the first one so I'd like to do this one. I think I've got a 1000 word story ready to go.


----------



## SarahCarter (Nov 8, 2012)

Darcy said:


> At first I thought fanfiction in a free book might be okay (not that much different from posting it on fanfiction.net) but now I'm not sure. Because the book isn't "truly" free; it's only discounted (price-matched to be free), so it has a dollar value attached, even if no one pays it.


And the trouble is that the book will not go free instantly, and it might never go free in some territories. There will be some paid sales.


----------



## Kate. (Oct 7, 2014)

SarahCarter said:


> And the trouble is that the book will not go free instantly, and it might never go free in some territories. There will be some paid sales.


I didn't even think of that! Yeah, that would be a problem. And I've heard some free books get occasional KU borrows, so there's that as well.

Looks like fanfiction will have to be kept to properties that are in the public domain, unfortunately.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

I updated the *spreadsheet of downloads of Stories on the Go #1*.

Downloads seem to have slowed down by a lot this first week of February. But so had my own sales and they seem to be on the mend.

This project is, next to a free gift for our reader, an exercise in cross-promotion. Would it be unreasonable to ask that people who submit a story for SotG #2 include a link to some promotion they have done for SotG #1? A tweet? A blogpost? Anything?

Those who may have forgotten to promote the anthology can still do so.

Thoughts?


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Andrew Ashling said:


> This project is, next to a free gift for our readers, an exercise in cross-promotion. Would it be unreasonable to ask that people who submit a story for SotG #2 include a link to some promotion they have done for SotG #1? A tweet? A blogpost? Anything?
> 
> Those who may have forgotten to promote the anthology can still do so.
> 
> Thoughts?


Excellent idea!


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

Andrew Ashling said:


> I updated the *spreadsheet of downloads of Stories on the Go #1*.
> 
> Downloads seem to have slowed down by a lot this first week of February. But so had my own sales and they seem to be on the mend.
> 
> ...


There is the whole Valentine's Day gift angle. Load up your Valentine's New Kindle with "Stories On The Go". Lots of the promotion this week is all Valentine's Day themed. Would be a great idea to do a Twitter and Facebook blitz.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

I have a story, but I can't, for the life of me, find how and where to submit it.


----------



## Herc- The Reluctant Geek (Feb 10, 2010)

Andrew Ashling said:


> I updated the *spreadsheet of downloads of Stories on the Go #1*.
> 
> Downloads seem to have slowed down by a lot this first week of February. But so had my own sales and they seem to be on the mend.
> 
> ...


What of the troglodytes who don't do the social media thing? Are they to be ostracized by their community? Cast aside because their tweets are non-existant? Shunned because they refuse to blog? Laughed at because their facebook presence is laughable? What about those brave troglodytes who put a link on their website before being forced to flee by the blinding glare of the public spotlight?

Not me, of course. I'm asking for my friend...


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Patty Jansen said:


> I have a story, but I can't, for the life of me, find how and where to submit it.


The submission process has not been announced yet.


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

Andrew Ashling said:


> Personally I have no objections per se. I'd like to keep the bar as low as possible.
> 
> a) I don't think it's stated anywhere explicitly that the stories have to be original, but it is sort of implied.
> 
> ...


MY OPINION: I would think a safe guideline for this and future anthologies is just not go near fan fiction. There are some authors as well as corporations ( such as CBS/Paramount who own the rights to Star Trek) who, even though we aren't making money from the fan fiction, still frown upon it.
Any one author of note (say, Stephen King's lawyers finding out one of our authors did a sequel story to say, The Stand...or worse...any one corporation ( say, Marvel who is handling the superhero market) could send a note of disapproval to amazon and they'd make us take the offending piece from the book. While this might give the book more eye traffic because of this putting us in the news it might also sour a number of potential readers. 
I don't think it's worth taking the chance. Same with erotica. We ARE pushing this toward as wide an audience as possible ( especially if we plan to an annual event for several years. Then we would be a "brand" for old and new writers to come to and especially the readers ( and families) who would look forward to each annual book and they will all have a degree of expected quality. 
And I'm NOT saying that fan fiction is bad- a lot of it is at times better than the source material BUT should we take the chance on any one future anthology being caught containing any one story that would cause amazon some concern if, despite our being FREE, the original owners of the source material type up a request to cease and desist ?
I look forward to other opinions on this but I offer my two cents with an eye toward keeping a level of safety and expected quality to the majority of our growing readership.
Thoughts?.....


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Herc- The Reluctant Geek said:


> What of the troglodytes who don't do the social media thing? Are they to be ostracized by their community? Cast aside because their tweets are non-existant? Shunned because they refuse to blog? Laughed at because their facebook presence is laughable? What about those brave troglodytes who put a link on their website before being forced to flee by the blinding glare of the public spotlight?
> 
> Not me, of course. I'm asking for my friend...


As long as they have a sign outside their cave...

As long as they have a Facebook presence, risible or not, they can make a little post with a convenient link. Same goes if they have a website. And I happen to know all authors of SotG #1 have at least one of those, and most have both.

We don't ask for much.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm glad I asked the question.  I had something I wrote years ago that I could polish down to 1000 words but it's fan fiction based on the show Supernatural.  

I had not done anything with it - but figured I'd ask before I spent time retooling it.  

I'll go with the one I already cut to 1000 words.


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

JETaylor said:


> I'm glad I asked the question. I had something I wrote years ago that I could polish down to 1000 words but it's fan fiction based on the show Supernatural.
> 
> I had not done anything with it - but figured I'd ask before I spent time retooling it.
> 
> I'll go with the one I already cut to 1000 words.


JET please don't go strictly by what I said above I'm just voicing my concern on fan fic since Andrew asked us to chime in
I'm just one opinion and of course, Andrew being the editor, has final word. But again just based on its connection AS a genre to a variety of entities out there in the media- any one of whom could trip a red flag to amazon (despite the book NOT bringing any one of us any cash flow) I personally feel its a bad idea to include it into the anthology ( or even future anthologies)
Its fine for any fan based webpages or blogs as there are thousands of them out there already running without any original creators forcing them to shut down but I really don't think we need the potential head ache


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

I say no to fan fiction, or anything that comes within a galaxy of copyright infringement. As Frank noted, it could land the anthology (and Andrew, as the one who's publishing it) in a heap of legal trouble, or at least get unfavorable attention.

I'm still puttering around on my story. Not liking how the plot is working, which is odd for me as short stuff usually comes out pretty much done. Oh, well. I'll get it eventually. I have a deadline for a romance serial coming up, and I'm not ready for it -- only five more episodes to go! :O


----------



## meh (Apr 18, 2013)

TOS.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

judygoodwin said:


> Andrew, if we posted links in the last Stories on the Go thread, do you need it reposted here? I can go dig up the links if needed. I know I did all three--blog, Facebook, Twitter.


No, of course not. Just mention you posted in one of these threads when you submit.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Frank Zubek said:


> JET please don't go strictly by what I said above I'm just voicing my concern on fan fic since Andrew asked us to chime in
> I'm just one opinion and of course, Andrew being the editor, has final word. But again just based on its connection AS a genre to a variety of entities out there in the media- any one of whom could trip a red flag to amazon (despite the book NOT bringing any one of us any cash flow) I personally feel its a bad idea to include it into the anthology ( or even future anthologies)
> Its fine for any fan based webpages or blogs as there are thousands of them out there already running without any original creators forcing them to shut down but I really don't think we need the potential head ache


Thank you Frank, but I think it's more the general consensus that we stay away from it - I just figured I'd ask. I had already trimmed an original piece but had a moment of - hmm, I wonder if this would be better.

In the words of Fat Amy.... "mmmm, better not."


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

As a reader I would appreciate your own stories not fan fiction.    Show your best assets.  Hook me with your writing.


----------



## Kristy Tate (Apr 24, 2012)

VydorScope said:


> The submission process has not been announced yet.


Will it be announced on this thread? Or a new one? When do we need to have our stories turned in? I loved being in the first one, and want to participate in the second.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Kristy Tate said:


> Will it be announced on this thread? Or a new one? When do we need to have our stories turned in? I loved being in the first one, and want to participate in the second.


That has not been announced yet either  But yes I would expect it to be in this thread when it comes.


----------



## Elissa Drake (Sep 28, 2012)

I missed the first one but would love to participate in #2 if there's still room! I'll keep an eye out for submission details.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Okay people&#8230; before announcing the submission process I have a few things I'd like to discus with you.

Here is the first one.

Don't kill me. Please.

We have agreed there would be no specific theme for the stories, but what about a gimmick?

Before you start howling abuse and pelting offal at me, friends, Romans, countrymen, lend me your ears...

I thought it would be funny/interesting/remarkable if we started all our stories with the same clause. And what better clause could there be but the opening sentence of the most revered writer of the last five decades or so:

"It was a dark and stormy night..."

Some hack said never to begin a story with the weather, but eff him, I say.

It would just take a little imagination to begin whatever story with these words. E.g. if your story is set in outer space you could begin with, "It was a dark and stormy night on the holodeck." Horror writers won't have any problem at all, I think. You can play around with it as much as you like, as long as the first seven words are "It was a dark and stormy night."

I propose not to reference this sentence and let the readers discover for themselves that all stories start the same way and then diverge in a hundred and more directions. I think it may add that certain _je-ne-sais-quoi_, a little spice as it were, but nothing overpowering.

Can you hear the little squees of delight? Want to bet how many readers would mention it in their reviews?

I would like some thoughts. If you hate the idea or think it's difficult to implement, no biggie.


----------



## Darren Kirby (Oct 6, 2014)

Andrew, I like this idea!  Sure, the same premise is being used for this second book (a LOT of short stories by a LOT of writers), but it's nice to throw a small curve ball in the mix to keep it "distinct" from the others in the series.  I'm all for a little kitsch to go along with the great writing.  And some rules were made to be broken from time to time...


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

About this fan fiction story... Is it possible to rework the story so it's not fan fiction? It could be pastiche - which is not illegal. Or it could be a completely different genre - like what whatshername did with 50 Shades. It started life as fan-fic of Twilight, and all she did was change names and take out the vampires. (Yes, I know that's an over-simplification.)

Anyway, as Ecclesiastes says, "there is nothing new under the sun."


----------



## P.T. Phronk (Jun 6, 2014)

Andrew Ashling said:


> I thought it would be funny/interesting/remarkable if we started all our stories with the same clause. And what better clause could there be but the opening sentence of the most revered writer of the last five decades or so:
> 
> "It was a dark and stormy night..."


I'm down with this. 100+ flash fiction stories could really show just how many different directions talented authors can go from the same starting point. It would be a fun challenge for that starting point to be a phrase so often maligned (like indie authors' writing in general, perhaps! ).

Plus, a gimmick would make it easier to market, and more likely to spread via word of mouth. (So I'm not sure about leaving it as a secret, even though that would be kinda hilarious too).

I'm sure others will be less crazy about this idea, but I love it.


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

Andrew Ashling said:


> Okay people... before announcing the submission process I have a few things I'd like to discus with you.
> 
> Here is the first one.
> 
> ...


I love this idea! It will be fun to see how many different directions we all go with this. Only one thing better: add a dog barking in the night, another writerly cliche.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

A dark and stormy night is the best time to read this anthology.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Andrew Ashling said:


> Okay people... before announcing the submission process I have a few things I'd like to discus with you.
> 
> Here is the first one.
> 
> ...


Okay I was ready to throw something at you... but that actually is kind a good idea.


----------



## Gone To Croatan (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm doing horror this time, if I can get it down to 1000 words. This story introduces the two main characters in the novel I'm sketching out at the moment.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

It was a dark and stormy night as a beagle lay on the roof of his red house. A yellow bird with a head way too big for its tiny body and wings lit on to his nose as the lightining cracked in the distance.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

I like the idea, plus it actually fits the story I had in mind.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

I'll go along with the consensus, but I don't know how readers will react to 101 stories that all begin with the same seven words.  I bet a lot of casual readers either won't "get" it and/or won't like it; it might turn a lot of readers off.  But, if that's what everyone decides... I'll go with the flow.


----------



## Kristy Tate (Apr 24, 2012)

Dark and stormy, love it.


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

I think as a gimmick it only works if it's telegraphed. Heck, I'd even go so far as to make it the subtitle.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

I was sitting here staring at the computer screen and thinking I'd have to ditch my planned story for something different. Then it hit me exactly how to do it. We could even have a prologue page with just those seven words on it.


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

Next book ... Guy walks into a bar...


----------



## Herc- The Reluctant Geek (Feb 10, 2010)

Ack, I've already written my story and it starts on a bright and sunny day   I can make it work.... 

Done. This is fun


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

I haven't started my story yet. The dark and stormy night at least gives me the first line to start. No problem working it in.   I get the best ideas from this board anyway. Nothing like a little jump start.


----------



## Andrei Cherascu (Sep 17, 2014)

Andrew Ashling said:


> Okay people... before announcing the submission process I have a few things I'd like to discus with you.
> 
> Here is the first one.
> 
> ...


I love a good gimmick from time to time!


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

I've already written my story, too, but I have some words spare, and I think I'll be able to alter the beginning to add those words in.


----------



## UnicornEmily (Jul 2, 2011)

I'm not crazy about it (I think, as a reader, I would find it annoying after awhile), but it might make it easier to market.  If this winds up being the thing, then I'll work with it.


----------



## ufwriter (Jan 12, 2015)

I'm not crazy about it, but that's mostly because I've already written my story, and it doesn't really fit the voice.


----------



## smikeo (Dec 1, 2014)

Dark, check, stormy, check. I've got no problem with this. Gimmicks are good for anthologies. And I agree, I think the anthology should be called "A dark and stormy night", or something along those lines


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

I don't think using "dark and storm" in the anthology title is a good idea.  Readers would be thrown for a loop (confused/unhappy) at stories that do not take place on a dark and stormy night, and the opening line would look shoe-horned in.  Which it might anyway, if the theme doesn't fit the writer's story.


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

I like the idea of a gimmick, but not this one. I'd rather a phrase that could be worked in anywhere in the story.

JMVHO

Rue


----------



## meh (Apr 18, 2013)

TOS.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

oakwood said:


> You've opened a real can of worms hehe


  I agree. Let's close it and stomp the ones that escaped.

I find the arguments against rather compelling. And I'd like to keep _Stories on the Go_, because series have their own appeal.

So, can we close this tangent and keep everything as it was?


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Back to the simple toaster.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Andrew Ashling said:


> I agree. Let's close it and stomp the ones that escaped.
> 
> I find the arguments against rather compelling. And I'd like to keep _Stories on the Go_, because series have their own appeal.
> 
> So, can we close this tangent and keep everything as it was?


Closed... and the bottom of my shoes are now gooey with worm-guts.


----------



## Herc- The Reluctant Geek (Feb 10, 2010)

Andrew Ashling said:


> I agree. Let's close it and stomp the ones that escaped.
> 
> I find the arguments against rather compelling. And I'd like to keep _Stories on the Go_, because series have their own appeal.
> 
> So, can we close this tangent and keep everything as it was?


Doh, back to a bright and sunny day we go....


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Dwallock said:


> Andrew can you post or message me when the prompt or idea is finalized for the new book?


Sorry, Daniel. Maybe bookmark the thread? 

The instructions when complete, will be posted here and repeated in the OP.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

I will message him Andrew.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Dwallock said:


> Andrew can you post or message me when the prompt or idea is finalized for the new book?


Well, we're lucky to have someone who even got the first anthology off the ground and completed...and now the same guy is doing the second. Why would we expect him to also take time away from his own writing to send us personal messages? I don't mean to be rude, but come on! Let's not scare Andrew away.  There will be over a hundred of us. Instead of Andrew serving us, perhaps it's us who should serve him by keeping his time managable. I'd hate to think of him having to send out 100 messages over different things.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

The second item I wanted your opinion on&#8230;

I've thought about all the suggestions, and they all have their merits, but personally I prefer we aim for a release date early to mid-December.

This gives us ample time to make a good job of it.

* In 2014 we relaunched when half the year was gone and here and there something had to give, and shortcuts were taken.
* It will also mean that our volunteers have more time to thoroughly proofread the stories.
* For you it means you have time to think about what story to send in. E.g. if I had thought more carefully I would have tried to write something that tied in to my Epic Fantasy series, and not, as is the case, a story that is basically a slice-of-life tying in to my one collection of humorous short stories.
* Submissions can be kept open until October.

As to the number of stories...

There can be at least 200 stories before the file becomes unmanageable, maybe more. Let's see how it goes. If it looks as if the book is becoming too large I will give ample warning, but I don't expect this to happen before the summer.

I think we better keep the subtitle _# Very Short Stories by # Authors_. Who knows, maybe _202 Very Short Stories by 202 Authors_? The only requirement for authors is that they have self-published at least one book or story on their own. Although the project originated here on Kboards, membership is not a requirement. So, feel free to invite anyone you know of who isn't a member here. Lurkers welcome as well. .

Please bookmark this thread: all important announcements and dates will be repeated in the first post.


----------



## Hudson Owen (May 18, 2012)

Andrew Ashling said:


> The second item I wanted your opinion on...
> 
> I've thought about all the suggestions, and they all have their merits, but personally I prefer we aim for a release date early to mid-December.
> 
> ...


Purely in terms of balance, the subtitle for the new anthology might read "101 (whatever the actual number) Very Short Stories by 101 (Very Tall) Authors," for instance. Substitute your own words. It's more words on the cover...something to consider.


----------



## meh (Apr 18, 2013)

TOS.


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

Andrew Ashling said:


> The second item I wanted your opinion on...
> 
> I've thought about all the suggestions, and they all have their merits, but personally I prefer we aim for a release date early to mid-December.
> 
> ...


Sounds good to me. I'm excited to be a part of this!


----------



## SB James (May 21, 2014)

I definitely think a short story somewhat tied into the book(s) I've already published is the best idea. I'm excited too!


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Andrew Ashling said:


> The second item I wanted your opinion on...
> 
> I've thought about all the suggestions, and they all have their merits, but personally I prefer we aim for a release date early to mid-December.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jennifer Lewis (Dec 12, 2013)

All sounds good so far. I thought the dark and stormy night idea was funny  I agree that Andrew should not have to hunt us down. It's the authors' responsibility to keep up with this thread, or at least read the first post from time to time for updates.


----------



## hs (Feb 15, 2011)

Andrew Ashling said:


> The second item I wanted your opinion on...
> 
> I've thought about all the suggestions, and they all have their merits, but personally I prefer we aim for a release date early to mid-December.
> 
> ...


It all sounds good, Andrew, and thanks again for taking on this endeavor a second time!

Regarding the October submission deadline, will that give you and the editors enough time to put the book together for a December release? I don't mind having an earlier deadline if it means you guys aren't stressing to get the book ready. Even a September submission deadline means we have 7 months to write just 1,000 words!


----------



## hardnutt (Nov 19, 2010)

Thank God the Dark and stormy night idea is out as I've already written my first draft and it takes place in the daytime. The dark and stormy is way too restrictive - aren't we supposed to be showing the variety of indie writing, rather than putting it in a straitjacket?

I'm another one who's given more thought to what to submit and also had the sensible idea to write an off-shoot of my main mystery series.

Better get on with that second draft . . . 

And three cheers for our brave Andrew! Hip, hip.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

hardnutt said:


> Thank God the Dark and stormy night idea is out as I've already written my first draft and it takes place in the daytime. The dark and stormy is way too restrictive - aren't we supposed to be showing the variety of indie writing, rather than putting it in a straitjacket?


The discussion is moot now, of course, but you seem to have completely misunderstood what the proposal was about.

Seven opening words are hardly a "straitjacket." In fact it was meant to show how talented writers could all take the same cliché opening, turn it around, turn it inside out and put it upside down to achieve their creative ends.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

I've had the flu since Friday, and it's a particularly vicious one. 

However, I did manage to update the *spreadsheet of downloads of Stories on the Go #1*.


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

Numbers look good! Hope you're feeling better Andrew.  The flue season this year has been just awful. Nasty bugs out there.


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

Andrew Ashling said:


> I've had the flu since Friday, and it's a particularly vicious one.


Oh, man, I hope you feel better soon! And thanks for all the work you're doing on these anthologies!


----------



## K. D. (Jun 6, 2013)

Andrew Ashling said:


> I've had the flu since Friday, and it's a particularly vicious one.
> 
> However, I did manage to update the *spreadsheet of downloads of Stories on the Go #1*.


Get better soon, Andrew! 
Downloads seem to grind to a stop, now that the 90 days are done.


----------



## Jennifer Lewis (Dec 12, 2013)

Feel better soon! It's great to see how many people are checking out our stories.


----------



## hardnutt (Nov 19, 2010)

Andrew Ashling said:


> The discussion is moot now, of course, but you seem to have completely misunderstood what the proposal was about.
> 
> Seven opening words are hardly a "straitjacket." In fact it was meant to show how talented writers could all take the same cliche opening, turn it around, turn it inside out and put it upside down to achieve their creative ends.


Oops. Sorry I misunderstood. Excuse me being thick, but can you explain a little more? I'm not in the habit of writing many shorts, so I want to be sure I've got it right.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

hardnutt said:


> Oops. Sorry I misunderstood. Excuse me being thick, but can you explain a little more? I'm not in the habit of writing many shorts, so I want to be sure I've got it right.


It's like a writing prompt: every writer starts with the same phrase, title, story style, main character, whatever, and then write their stories around it. Every single writer will manage to get a story that is uniquely their own.

And you're not thick, it's just something you weren't familiar with.


----------



## H. S. St. Ours (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks, Andrew. And get well soon.


----------



## hardnutt (Nov 19, 2010)

she-la-ti-da said:


> It's like a writing prompt: every writer starts with the same phrase, title, story style, main character, whatever, and then write their stories around it. Every single writer will manage to get a story that is uniquely their own.
> 
> And you're not thick, it's just something you weren't familiar with.


Thank you! I get it now. I've never actually ever written to a prompt, but there's always a first time.


----------



## Joel Ansel (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm in if I'm not too late


----------



## smikeo (Dec 1, 2014)

Is there somewhere to submit the story to?


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

hardnutt said:


> Thank you! I get it now. I've never actually ever written to a prompt, but there's always a first time.


You're welcome! I don't use prompts myself, because I have too many ideas pop into my head as it is, but sometimes it happens without me looking for one, such as when the first anthology was in its baby stages and I stopped to write my story before I even finished Hugh's first post. The idea was to use the word "flash" somewhere in the story, my brain fired up and boom, there was a story. Weird, how the gray matter works.


----------



## A.A (Mar 30, 2012)

Happy to go with the flow. Dark and stormy night or not. 

Would it be an idea to try to poll readers on what their favourite genres from the book were? Am guessing it would need to be a link in the actual book somewhere. Could be good to look into the minds of flash fiction readers.

My books incorporate sci fi, horror, thriller and mystery - and I'd be happy to write any of these.


----------



## KGGiarratano (Aug 14, 2013)

I can participate now! I'm going to self-publish my first work this summer. I meet the requirements. Huzzah.


----------



## Lindy Moone (Oct 19, 2012)

Wow! 9 pages and I've only just found this...

Between myself and the several people I got to participate last time, we used up a lot of spots. I am looking forward to reading some stories by new people this time, so won't submit...

Good luck with it, Andrew! I'll do the usual promoting when the time comes, and will do some proofreading, too.


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

Has anyone submitted yet? I'm thinking about getting started on this soon. Are all the final rules listed in the first post of this thread? I'm assuming there's no prompt or beginning sentence. (Sorry for all the questions. Just excited, thought I'd start this and submit soon.)


----------



## Indecisive (Jun 17, 2013)

I still can't figure out how to submit. I don't see anything in the first post.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

ameliasmith said:


> I still can't figure out how to submit. I don't see anything in the first post.


It has not been announced yet, and will not be for a while yet.


----------



## Indecisive (Jun 17, 2013)

VydorScope said:


> It has not been announced yet, and will not be for a while yet.


Oh, good. It's not just me being thick, then.


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

Any updates Andrew? Just bumping this up, and curious. Should we start some beta reading swaps? That's how we started last time.


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

Who do we submit to when we have our draft? I know we're a long way from the deadline. Just wondering.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Hugh Howey said:


> Who do we submit to when we have our draft? I know we're a long way from the deadline. Just wondering.


Hey Hugh! This sounds like you're "in" again for the next collection. Glad to hear it!


----------



## NotActive (Jan 24, 2011)

content


----------



## hardnutt (Nov 19, 2010)

Hello All,

Just checking in to make sure you haven't started without me. Only I had a stroke on 28 of February (yeah, I know, bummer, huh. I was on my way to a week's holiday in Malta, too).

Apart from not being able to use my right hand and leg I'm good to go. My typing's improved with only one hand and I've stopped typing a semi-colon where a comma should go and like stuff.

My story's basically written - just need to type it up. I'll start now and I should be done in time!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

hardnutt said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Just checking in to make sure you haven't started without me. Only I had a stroke on 28 of February (yeah, I know, bummer, huh. I was on my way to a week's holiday in Malta, too).
> 
> ...


Goodness, that's sad to hear, but good to know you're managing and keeping going.  (And I have to admit to some anxiety.... I know of at least one other person who had a stroke at what I would consider a 'young' age, so it's something to keep in mind.  )


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

hardnutt said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Just checking in to make sure you haven't started without me. Only I had a stroke on 28 of February (yeah, I know, bummer, huh. I was on my way to a week's holiday in Malta, too).
> 
> ...


Hugs and best wishes.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

hardnutt said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Just checking in to make sure you haven't started without me. Only I had a stroke on 28 of February (yeah, I know, bummer, huh. I was on my way to a week's holiday in Malta, too).
> 
> ...


All my best to you. Hug!


----------



## Andrei Cherascu (Sep 17, 2014)

I'd love to participate.   

Geraldine, sorry to hear about your health issues. Sending positive thoughts your way and I hope it gets better soon.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

hardnutt said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Just checking in to make sure you haven't started without me. Only I had a stroke on 28 of February (yeah, I know, bummer, huh. I was on my way to a week's holiday in Malta, too).
> 
> ...


Hoping your forward progress continues.


----------



## Matt Ryan (Nov 16, 2012)

I had a lot of fun creating the flash story for the last anthology. I'm fine with whatever parameters are set for the story. I'd actually be interested in each authors take on an opening line. You can count me in!


----------



## hardnutt (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks all. Positive vibes. I like that.


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

hardnutt said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Just checking in to make sure you haven't started without me. Only I had a stroke on 28 of February (yeah, I know, bummer, huh. I was on my way to a week's holiday in Malta, too).
> 
> ...


Good to hear you are working hard to get back to that typing. Please take it easy and rest. It looks like we're taking it slower right now with this project.

I've also been wondering about length. Were we thinking about 1,000 words or 1,500 words? Just curious. Hadn't seen any length requirements yet.


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

hardnutt said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Just checking in to make sure you haven't started without me. Only I had a stroke on 28 of February (yeah, I know, bummer, huh. I was on my way to a week's holiday in Malta, too).
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry to hear about your stroke. But, dang, you have some determination! You put me to shame. I'm glad to hear your health is improving.


----------



## hardnutt (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks Marilyn. I'm being well looked after in hospital. The nurses are very nice and give us three square meals a day at no charge, so it could be a lot worse!


----------



## IntoTheCloset (Feb 22, 2015)

I just ran into this yesterday and it sounded like a fun idea so I wrote the barebones version of a story which clocked in at under 600 words.

I don't fill the requirement just yet but should have something published in time.


----------



## writer-artist-mom (Feb 21, 2015)

I'd love to participate in this if there's still room! Now which character from my already-published book to write a story about ... decisions, decisions.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi,

Sorry for this long silence. Mid February I caught a bad case of the flu. It took a few weeks to get over that. Then it turned out I had pneumonia as well. (It seems there are more cases where these go hand in hand). 

Pneumonia is something of an entirely different order than the flu, I can tell you as much. I'm still recovering, but the worst is behind me (I hope).

Of course now I have a gazillion things to catch up with. I'm still firmly behind this project, though.

Just give me a week or so to organize myself (and catch up with this thread).


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Pneumonia is nasty. Get better soon.


----------



## Donald Rump (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm interested as well.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Andrew - glad to hear you're on the mend. Take it easy and catch up at your own pace. Your health is the most important thing.


----------



## K. D. (Jun 6, 2013)

Second that.  Take it easy and do things one after the other. 
Glad you are recovering!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Having had one episode of pneumonia myself and nursing my husband through it twice, I can attest to how hard it can hit you. Take care of yourself, Andrew, and get well soon.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm in. Which idea to write up? That is the question.


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

Andrew Ashling said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry for this long silence. Mid February I caught a bad case of the flu. It took a few weeks to get over that. Then it turned out I had pneumonia as well. (It seems there are more cases where these go hand in hand).
> 
> ...


I'm happy to hear you're feeling a bit better. Take care of yourself. Don't rush on our behalf. I'm happy to wait.


----------



## Hudson Owen (May 18, 2012)

hardnutt said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Just checking in to make sure you haven't started without me. Only I had a stroke on 28 of February (yeah, I know, bummer, huh. I was on my way to a week's holiday in Malta, too).
> 
> ...


At least you know that you've had one. None of this: "Oh, and by the way..." So it's back to the MRI machine. B-Dum B-Dum B-Bum, tweee. Twenty minutes of John Cage, I swear, in the omphalos of the universe. Maybe we should start the One Hundred Words A Day club. Should have my story ready by Christmas. If we live that long. Sounds like we're all dying.


----------



## Northern pen (Mar 3, 2015)

Bookmarked.

Please coach let me play  

I think I going to keep the dark and stormy night... cause why not.


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

Andrew Ashling said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry for this long silence. Mid February I caught a bad case of the flu. It took a few weeks to get over that. Then it turned out I had pneumonia as well. (It seems there are more cases where these go hand in hand).
> 
> ...


I don't know what it was about this winter, but it was the worst I've seen in a long time. I got pneumonia myself, and almost died from the septic shock in the hospital. So, I know what you mean about taking awhile to get over it. It can get dangerous real fast. So take it easy, please. In the meanwhile, we can all write 1,000 word stories and do some exchanges.

We could start a beta reader list, and start getting feedback now to get the stories ready. Last time we did it, we just posted on the thread. PM'ed emails and did exchanges. I'd be happy to read some stories like I did last time. I really like the paranormal romance, romance and new adult stories. But I'm open to Sci-Fi/Fantasy stories too. That's the genres I normally read.

***Rest up Andrew. There's lots we can do ourselves until you're well. Please get better to write another day. ;-)***


----------



## Andrei Cherascu (Sep 17, 2014)

MarilynVix said:


> I don't know what it was about this winter, but it was the worst I've seen in a long time. I got pneumonia myself, and almost died from the septic shock in the hospital. So, I know what you mean about taking awhile to get over it. It can get dangerous real fast. So take it easy, please. In the meanwhile, we can all write 1,000 word stories and do some exchanges.
> 
> We could start a beta reader list, and start getting feedback now to get the stories ready. Last time we did it, we just posted on the thread. PM'ed emails and did exchanges. I'd be happy to read some stories like I did last time. I really like the paranormal romance, romance and new adult stories. But I'm open to Sci-Fi/Fantasy stories too. That's the genres I normally read.
> 
> ***Rest up Andrew. There's lots we can do ourselves until you're well. Please get better to write another day. ;-)***


I'm with Marilyn. We can slowly start doing whatever needs to get done while you rest up, Andrew. I wasn't around the first time, so I'm not sure how it goes but I'm available for anything that needs to be done. I can beta-read for scifi, fantasy, thrillers and horror (I can beta read for anything but that's what I mostly read so my input would probably be a lot better).


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

I updated the *spreadsheet of downloads of Stories on the Go #1*.

* We've had almost 32,000 downloads
* The anthology went free in March in Japan and the Netherlands (finally). One download in the Netherlands, 215 in Japan.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Andrew Ashling said:


> I updated the *spreadsheet of downloads of Stories on the Go #1*.
> 
> * We've had almost 32,000 downloads
> * The anthology went free in March in Japan and the Netherlands (finally). One download in the Netherlands, 215 in Japan.


Awesome. And get better above all else.


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

Andrew Ashling said:


> I updated the *spreadsheet of downloads of Stories on the Go #1*.
> 
> * We've had almost 32,000 downloads
> * The anthology went free in March in Japan and the Netherlands (finally). One download in the Netherlands, 215 in Japan.


Wow! That's fantastic!


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Just popping by to wish a speedy recovery to both Geraldine and Andrew!


----------



## hardnutt (Nov 19, 2010)

Aww. Thanks Zelda.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Hey, guys, I today received a personal message from a reader saying she enjoyed 'Coming Home' (my contribution to the first anthology) and that she's looking forward to reading 'Pond Life', my short story collection. If I had any doubts about the value of the anthology as a marketing tool, they're gone. 

It works... it really works!


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Thank you all for your kind wishes.

@Sam: I'm so glad for you, Sam, especially because out of dozens who will check out your books after they read your story, only a few will let you know in a private mail.


----------



## hardnutt (Nov 19, 2010)

Ah Sam, that's lovely. We should all have readers like that.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Ah, thanks, guys. It's made me even more excited about the next anthology. Can't wait, especially since it looks as though Hugh is on board again. I'm sure having him in the first one was worth one or two downloads.


----------



## H. S. St. Ours (Mar 24, 2012)

Sam Kates said:


> Hey, guys, I today received a personal message from a reader saying she enjoyed 'Coming Home' (my contribution to the first anthology) and that she's looking forward to reading 'Pond Life', my short story collection. If I had any doubts about the value of the anthology as a marketing tool, they're gone.
> 
> It works... it really works!


That's fantastic. Congrats!


----------



## Lindy Moone (Oct 19, 2012)

H. S. St. Ours:
Yours is one of my very favorites -- and not just because it was one of the first I proofread. 

I got a bump in the readership for Hyperlink from Hell, too, and even my Fogland story, after Stories on the Go came out. Then I got a perplexing email from Andrew that just said a hearty "Congratulations!" 
I eventually found out that a not-too-flattering review of the anthology had singled out my story as the reviewer's favorite. Had mixed feelings about that, as you can imagine, but Andrew... he is quite a class act to congratulate me under those circumstances, don't you think?!


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

I'm not sure I can write a story quite that short but I'm game to try.

Are we including any sketches? (I have no talent there, really)


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

I updated the *spreadsheet of downloads of Stories on the Go #1* with the results of April.

* We've had our first download on *Tolino* 
* Two difficult markets for most of us, Japan and India, have a total of 239 and 592 downloads respectively. Hey, baby steps...


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks, Andrew! And baby steps come before giant strides.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

So the story we submit for #2 has to be less than 1,000 words?


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

geronl said:


> So the story we submit for #2 has to be less than 1,000 words?


1000 words or less. This is called flash fiction. I highly recommend you download the first one. Some great authors in there.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

I got it now.


----------



## writer-artist-mom (Feb 21, 2015)

Glad to see this is still in the works. I can start helping with beta reading for young adult, fantasy, fairy tales or romance, as those are primarily what I enjoy reading. It's so great to hear that a bunch of you have had boosted sales or more fans from the first anthology. I bet it helps if you have a short story that ties in with one of your full novels, so readers of the anthology already know some of the same characters.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

Eliza Marie Jones said:


> I bet it helps if you have a short story that ties in with one of your full novels, so readers of the anthology already know some of the same characters.


That is an interesting idea.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Eliza Marie Jones said:


> I bet it helps if you have a short story that ties in with one of your full novels, so readers of the anthology already know some of the same characters.


No. 

The point of a book like this is to expose new readers who have never seen your work before to your writing. Idealy you want a completely self contained story that showcases your style and talent. If the readers have to already know your characters the only people that are already your readers will reached. You can use characters from your story, and a tie in to your worlds is a good idea, but it has to be enjoyed by new readers that have not read any of your stuff or it will not help you.

Just something to consider.


----------



## Lindy Moone (Oct 19, 2012)

VydorScope said:


> No.
> 
> The point of a book like this is to expose new readers who have never seen your work before to your writing. Idealy you want a completely self contained story that showcases your style and talent. If the readers have to already know your characters the only people that are already your readers will reached. You can use characters from your story, and a tie in to your worlds is a good idea, but it has to be enjoyed by new readers that have not read any of your stuff or it will not help you.
> 
> Just something to consider.


This! And can we stress the "self-contained" aspect of the story? It should be a full story, not something that comes across as an excerpt from a longer work. There were comments (complaints?) that some of the first anthology's stories weren't complete stories. I don't necessarily agree with that; obviously, we can't please everyone, and certain types of stories (literary slice of life, for example) might be regarded as incomplete by some readers. That's not what I'm talking about. I mean the story shouldn't look like a teaser chapter from one of an author's other books. JMO.


----------



## Will C. Brown (Sep 24, 2013)

Lindy Moone said:


> This! And can we stress the "self-contained" aspect of the story? It should be a full story, not something that comes across as an excerpt from a longer work. There were comments (complaints?) that some of the first anthology's stories weren't complete stories. I don't necessarily agree with that; obviously, we can't please everyone, and certain types of stories (literary slice of life, for example) might be regarded as incomplete by some readers. That's not what I'm talking about. I mean the story shouldn't look like a teaser chapter from one of an author's other books. JMO.


I agree. That's what makes flash fiction so challenging. There is an art to creating a complete story in 1,000 words or less.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

I just pared down  a story to less than 1,000 words.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Although downloads are still over a thousand a month, they have, as was to be expected, slowed down.

Before giving the final instructions where and how to send your stories, I was wondering if we could impose one condition: tweet about the first anthology.

E.g.:

#Free download! 101 very short stories by 101 authors #StoriesOnTheGo. http://goo.gl/T25Uy0


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

Andrew Ashling said:


> Although downloads are still over a thousand a month, they have, as was to be expected, slowed down.
> 
> Before giving the final instructions where and how to send your stories, I was wondering if we could impose one condition: tweet about the first anthology.
> 
> ...


Done!

(So is my story BTW.  )


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Raquel Lyon said:


> Done!
> 
> (So is my story BTW.  )


Me, too. (Nearly done with the story)


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

Also done (tweeted). And so is my story.

As for it being a requirement though, some folks don't have twitter accounts.


----------



## UnicornEmily (Jul 2, 2011)

Yeah, I don't use Twitter.  But I'd like to be in this anthology (was in the last one).  So please don't make having a Twitter account a requirement.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

I was up late reading the first one. I woke up with a terrible headache!

I'll tweet about it, not the headache


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Just tweeted it out.  from @lisagracebooks
I write slow compared to some here, so my readers run out of things to read. Several have emailed me to let me know they are downloading the 101 Stories so they can read my flash piece in it, and some have gone on to buy my little flash book. They're finding new indie authors to read, too.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

I also posted it on my facebook. I said it was perfect for reading time on a bus/train/pooper


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

UnicornEmily said:


> Yeah, I don't use Twitter. But I'd like to be in this anthology (was in the last one). So please don't make having a Twitter account a requirement.


Do you have Facebook or any other social media account? Your own website?


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Tweeted and Facebook posted...having fun writing a new piece of flash fiction for our next anthology!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

I don't tweet either, but I'll definitely post about the anthology on FB.


----------



## Herc- The Reluctant Geek (Feb 10, 2010)

I've done the facebook thang but have no twitter account. Sometimes it feels like an entire realm of human experience has just passed me by...Oh, and I've finished my tiny tale.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

I also wrote a short review for it


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

I think you got at least a couple of new downloads from my social media posts.


----------



## Kristy Tate (Apr 24, 2012)

Tweeted. Story done. Anyone want to read it? 
Anyone want to vote for my kindle scout book? https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/1KK4JDTJN8YFY)


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

Looks nice, I hope you do well


----------



## Melisse (Jun 3, 2012)

Tweeted! Looking forward to #2!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

I ran across a blog which reviewed this book, and there might be some useful feedback.  The blogger did enjoy the book ("I will absolutely look for books by these authors in the future") but also notes that many of the stories are 'related' to authors' other books:  "I kind of wish they would have let us know that these stories involved established characters.  It wouldn't have stopped me from reading.  I just like to be prepared."

Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Tweeted.  Haven't started my story. When is it due?


----------



## SB James (May 21, 2014)

I just tweeted it as well. 
I haven't started my short story yet either. This move I made to a new home was just... anything that could go wrong, has! My writing has suffered terribly for it.
However, I just got a good idea for the story...


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

Done! @MarilynVix I've got the arsenal of social media, Facebook, Twitter, Website/Blog. Up for any social media promotion.
I've also got a story done that would work. I took a chance and wrote about zombies. It is a bit long at 1500 words. I did like the longer range. I know we did 1,000 words last time. So, I was wondering what our word length was this time. 

Looking forward to the working with you Andrew on the second book. ;-)
-Marilyn


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

I have a story. Who should I send it to for vetting?


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

geronl said:


> I have a story. Who should I send it to for vetting?


For beta reading and a first set of eyes to proofread your stories, you can help out each other...

I will post soon where and _*how*_ to send in your stories.


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

I'll be willing to read a few to get started. I've got a zombie story that will be take off in a new direction for me.  

Did we decide on 1,000 words or 1,500 words? If 1,000 words, I'm going to need to trim a lot.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

I got sci-fi, if anyone wants to tell me what they think of it. I trimmed it to 1,000.

It kind of reads like the preface to a longer story though.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

MarilynVix said:


> I'll be willing to read a few to get started. I've got a zombie story that will be take off in a new direction for me.
> 
> Did we decide on 1,000 words or 1,500 words? If 1,000 words, I'm going to need to trim a lot.


1000 words or less. Sorry.


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

Andrew Ashling said:


> 1000 words or less. Sorry.


OK. Time to trim. ;-)


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

I am still not sure who we are to send it to.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

geronl said:


> I am still not sure who we are to send it to.


Hasn't been listed yet. As Andrew Ashling noted a few posts up-thread, details will be posted soon. So you haven't missed anything.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

Mine has had 1 beta reader and I got some handy tips for a revision from him.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

For those who hadn't noticed: _Stories on the Go_ is nominated for the *2015 eFestival of Words*.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,214684.0.html

http://bardsandsages.com/juliedawson/2015/05/15/1498/


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

Andrew Ashling said:


> For those who hadn't noticed: _Stories on the Go_ is nominated for the *2015 eFestival of Words*.


It is very good!


----------



## K. D. (Jun 6, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## Nadia Nader (Nov 30, 2012)

That's amazing!


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Of course it did.  

Now - go rally your readers and vote!


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

Do I spy any KBoarders being nominated there? Is "The Survivors" written by a KBoarder? or is that a different "Survivors"?


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

geronl said:


> Do I spy any KBoarders being nominated there? Is "The Survivors" written by a KBoarder? or is that a different "Survivors"?


I saw many


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

Congrats to all of them!


----------



## RM Prioleau (Mar 18, 2011)

I've been following this thread for a while now, and look forward to participating again in volume 2 of the anthology.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

I have a story for it too.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

*How To Submit Your Story*​
All indies can submit a story, provided they have published at least one book independently.

Lurking, non-member authors and friends of friends are equally welcome.

1. Stories must be a thousand words or less. They don't need to be original or exclusive.

2. Add the following formula in the same mail as your story:


> I, [Your Name], affirm that I am granting a royalty-free, non-exclusive, perpetual license to use the donated content as part of the anthology "Stories on the Go #2," edited by Andrew Ashling. Once the anthology is published I promise to promote it to the best of my ability through my author website and/or social media account(s).


3. Add a short bio of 150 words or less

4. Send your stories to *[email protected]*, and mention *Anthology 2015* in the subject line.
You can copy/paste your story and bio in the email itself or as an attachment.
Don't forget to add the *title*, your *pen name*, the *genre* of your story, and your *author website*.

5. Have your story beta read before sending it in.

6. Have your story and your bio proofread by a second pair of eyes (at least).

7. Use *curly/fancy single and double quotes*.

8. Enclose *italic words, clauses or sentences* by either asterisks or underscores. E.g. "Did __he__ say that?" or "Did *_he_* say that?"

9. Same for *bold*, but either *two asterisks or two underscores*.

10. Same for *bold italic*, but either *three asterisks or three underscores*.


> For the formatting I need to get rid of all kinds of code. I copy/paste your story into a simple text program. These retain only ASCII characters which means italics and bold are lost. The asterisks and underscores are markdown notation (not code, but ASCII characters) and there are several conversion programs and apps to render it into valid HTML. You can find more information here or here.
> Reddit a.o. uses markdown.


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

Okay folks. I have a story which I need beta read, and I can beta read for up to four other authors. My story is a mystery in the mold of Nero Wolfe. I will beta in the following genres: noir, mystery, horror, hard sci-fi, slice-of-life. Please, nothing of an overtly religious nature.

IM me please.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

Mine is original and exclusive. Unless after its published I have time (rofl) to turn it into a longer story.


----------



## T.K. (Mar 8, 2011)

If it's not too late I'd like to submit a story. When is the deadline?


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

T.K. Richardson said:


> If it's not too late I'd like to submit a story. When is the deadline?


End of October-ish.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Only just noticed this. I'd like to play again too! 

That's cool about the award nomination for the first book.


----------



## Kate. (Oct 7, 2014)

You'll warn us when the collection starts getting full, won't you, Andrew? =) I have a horrible habit of working on stories right up until the deadline, and I have a feeling this version will fill up pretty quickly, based on how popular the first one was!


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Yes - I haven't started my story yet (I'm about to now that submissions are open!) but I'd very much like to take part again.

Having a standard approach to formatting is a great idea after the headaches you had last time!

Thank you for being willing to organise this again.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

I signed on some time ago and will send my story out for beta reads this summer. I'm just checking in to remind you I am participating again.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Darcy said:


> You'll warn us when the collection starts getting full, won't you, Andrew? =) I have a horrible habit of working on stories right up until the deadline, and I have a feeling this version will fill up pretty quickly, based on how popular the first one was!


Like last year, I'll post the list of submissions as they come in.

I think we can easily manage 200 stories, maybe more, before the ebook becomes unmanageable.



Zelah Meyer said:


> Yes - I haven't started my story yet...


Don't worry, me neither.


----------



## T.K. (Mar 8, 2011)

Sounds great! I'll get started on mine right away. Looking forward to taking part this year.


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

First draft done!  

Thank you for this - I'd been away from writing for long enough to be getting that, "I don't know if I can do this..." feeling - and having this as a project to write for got me to finally make a start again.

Will get it edited & checked out by at least one other person and then I'll send it in.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_*Indie Anthology 2015 - Stories on the Go #2*_​

*#**Author* *Story * *Genre - Keywords*1.*Floyd Looney*TributeScience Fiction2.*Eric Feka*Where's Papoo?Literary Fiction3.*Edward M. Grant*What I Did At The WeekendHorror4.*Mark Gardner*My Own MonsterLiterary Fiction


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

Awesome! 

Andrew: I had mine waiting, and I'll be ready to submit once the folks at the Pub have had a chance to beta/critique it.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

My story is done, ready for beta reading. Did we ever get a list of folks, like last time? I can read at least three or four, if someone is looking for a reader. PM me for email address.

If anyone is interested, my story is horror with a Lovecraft-ish theme, not very gruesome. 997 words edited from 1182!


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Whoo-hoo!


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Beta reading is mostly comments,  some throw in proofreading,  others make suggestions as to how you can improve it.

Debating on whether to offer to beta read or just read and review when it comes out.


----------



## Herc- The Reluctant Geek (Feb 10, 2010)

Mine's in   

I had to either submit it immediately or rewrite it 2 or 3 times a day for the next week before submitting the original. Thanks Andrew for all your hard work and for putting up with multiple emails from anxiety riddled writers. So, is the second version I sent better than the first? Maybe I should rewrite it and send it to you again.....AAAHHHHHH


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Hiya, just to avoid the dreaded read through of 14 pages, is there anything we need to know regarding theme? I've seen the submission process on page one and that's fine, but over the 14 pages were any ideas put forward for other stuff that writers need to bare in mind? Or is it simply under 1000 words on any topic correctly submitted?
Thanks!


----------



## RM Prioleau (Mar 18, 2011)

Submitted mine!  So excited about the new anthology!


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

I just finished the first draft of my story today, which ties into my Silencer series. It came in at exactly 1000 words, including the title.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

JohnMarch said:


> My story is complete & ready for beta reader.
> 
> I'm happy to read two or three stories, but can I first clarify what is expected from a beta reader? *Are we looking for comments, editing, or something else?*


All of the above.

What I look at when I'm beta reading a story is: Does the story flow well? Are there any huge plot holes (like, your character leaves for Mars, but the story takes place on Neptune, or, John is in love with Mary, but the name is actually Marla)? I look for typos, punctuation issues, spelling and grammar. I'm no expert, but if I'm confused, likely others will be as well.

I expect the same from anyone who reads my story. If it doesn't make sense, or I've consistently made the same punctuation error, or used the wrong word or whatever, then I need to know so I can fix it.

Last time, I read about ten stories, and I have to say that I found them to be well-written, interesting stories with few to no errors. Everyone was very gracious in receiving my critique, and I know I was happy to get guidance on my story.


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm withdrawing my proposed story Watched. I plan to sell it someplace
I'll work on something new for the anthology


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_*Indie Anthology 2015 - Stories on the Go #2*_​

*#**Author* *Story * *Genre - Keywords*1.*Floyd Looney*TributeScience Fiction2.*Eric Feka*Where's Papoo?Literary Fiction3.*Edward M. Grant*What I Did at the WeekendHorror4.*Mark Gardner*My Own MonsterLiterary Fiction5.*R.M. Prioleau*The MasterFantasy - Gothic Horror6.*J.D. Core*FTSMystery


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Have finished going over the feedback from my editor & have now sent it off to you.


----------



## Shei Darksbane (Jan 31, 2015)

Is there a deadline set on this?
My wife and I are publishing next month, so we'd be qualified after that if it's still possible.


----------



## K. D. (Jun 6, 2013)

Octoberish, Andrew said a few posts back ...


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

The story I sent to this Anthology is not in my new e-book, I am going to let it be exclusive, at least until #2 is published.

_Edited. PM me if you have any questions. --Betsy_


----------



## T.K. (Mar 8, 2011)

I have my story finished and ready for abeta reader.  (Any volunteers?!?!?)


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_*Indie Anthology 2015 - Stories on the Go #2*_​

*#**Author* *Story * *Genre - Keywords*1.*Floyd Looney*TributeScience Fiction2.*Eric Feka*Where's Papoo?Literary Fiction3.*Edward M. Grant*What I Did at the WeekendHorror4.*Mark Gardner*My Own MonsterLiterary Fiction5.*R.M. Prioleau*The MasterFantasy - Gothic Horror6.*J.D. Core*FTSMystery7.*Zelah Meyer*Miss Ella's ShoeFairy Tale8.*J.E. Taylor*The UnderstudyHorror9.*Erik Hanberg*Eleventh Hour BrotherMystery


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Arshness said:


> Is there a deadline set on this?
> My wife and I are publishing next month, so we'd be qualified after that if it's still possible.


This:



K. D. said:


> Octoberish, Andrew said a few posts back ...


I'll try to give a more elaborate answer in a FAQ in the first post.


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

Wrote and edited mine, had it beta read, and submitted it today. *Feeling happy.*


----------



## T.K. (Mar 8, 2011)

Sent mine in!


----------



## Andrei Cherascu (Sep 17, 2014)

Whoops... I haven't noticed that submissions have started. I'll work on the story today and try to send it in ASAP. Don't want to be late to the party.


----------



## Will C. Brown (Sep 24, 2013)

Andrei Cherascu said:


> Whoops... I haven't noticed that submissions have started. I'll work on the story today and try to send it in ASAP. Don't want to be late to the party.


Eek! I didn't realize it either. Time to get to work!


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_*Indie Anthology 2015 - Stories on the Go #2*_​

*#**Author* *Story * *Genre - Keywords*1.*Floyd Looney*TributeScience Fiction2.*Eric Feka*Where's Papoo?Literary Fiction3.*Edward M. Grant*What I Did at the WeekendHorror4.*Mark Gardner*My Own MonsterLiterary Fiction5.*R.M. Prioleau*The MasterFantasy - Gothic Horror6.*J.D. Core*FTSMystery7.*Zelah Meyer*Miss Ella's ShoeFairy Tale8.*J.E. Taylor*The UnderstudyHorror9.*Erik Hanberg*Eleventh Hour BrotherMystery10.*Marilyn Peake*Ghost WhispererYoung Adult - Paranormal - Mystery11.*T.K. Richardson*The Courting Literary Fiction12.*H.S. St.Ours*The Gift of StrangersScience Fiction13.*John March*AaraFantasy


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

Finally I am not alone in sci-fi


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

geronl said:


> Finally I am not alone in sci-fi


Mine will be sci-fi, too, when I get time to write it. Have to finish my WIP first, but on home stretch.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

I keep taking breaks from my WIP to do other things. So I sent a few pages to some beta readers for feedback. It's basically the childhood of the man who was supposed to be the bad guy. lol. Now I think he and the main character will team up.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Darn, I missed my #13 spot.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Title: So Here I Am
Genre: Contemporary
Author: Sheryl Fawcett
(will be sending to you soon)


----------



## P.T. Phronk (Jun 6, 2014)

I have a story ready to go. I'd love to trade beta reads with 2-3 people, if anyone is down with that. Mine is in the horror / bizarro genre, so probably not for everyone, but if you're into that, send me a message and we can make sure we're helping make this anthology amazing.


----------



## Nadia Nader (Nov 30, 2012)

Sent mine in  


Thank you Andrew!


----------



## IntoTheCloset (Feb 22, 2015)

With the self published requirement filled I just began work on my rewrite for the story today, it will also be Sci-Fi.


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

I've taken a chance and tried a zombie apocalyptic story. I'll need a beta read. Anyone willing to do an exchange? Need some feedback before sending in.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Well, it had to happen sooner or later. We've been pirated. http://93.114.44.238/viewtopic.php?f=1293&t=1128750

Now anyone can download the anthology for _*free*_.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Andrew Ashling said:


> Well, it had to happen sooner or later. We've been pirated. http://93.114.44.238/viewtopic.php?f=1293&t=1128750
> 
> Now anyone can download the anthology for _*free*_.


Oh, the inhumanity!!


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Just saw you're open for submissions. Guess I better write something with a twist.


----------



## SB James (May 21, 2014)

Andrew Ashling said:


> Well, it had to happen sooner or later. We've been pirated. http://93.114.44.238/viewtopic.php?f=1293&t=1128750
> 
> Now anyone can download the anthology for _*free*_.


  Yes!!! 
On a more serious note, I'm beginning to rethink the story I was originally going to submit because that story may become part of something I will be offering to my mailing list sign-ups...
I think I'd like the story to be one that no one can get anywhere except this anthology.
So back to the drawing board, I think.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Oh no on the pirating.  A free book.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_*Indie Anthology 2015 - Stories on the Go #2*_​

*#**Author* *Story * *Genre - Keywords*1.*Floyd Looney*TributeScience Fiction2.*Eric Feka*Where's Papoo?Literary Fiction3.*Edward M. Grant*What I Did at the WeekendHorror4.*Mark Gardner*My Own MonsterLiterary Fiction5.*R.M. Prioleau*The MasterFantasy - Gothic Horror6.*J.D. Core*FTSMystery7.*Zelah Meyer*Miss Ella's ShoeFairy Tale8.*J.E. Taylor*The UnderstudyHorror9.*Erik Hanberg*Eleventh Hour BrotherMystery10.*Marilyn Peake*Ghost WhispererYoung Adult - Paranormal - Mystery11.*T.K. Richardson*The Courting Literary Fiction12.*H.S. St.Ours*The Gift of StrangersScience Fiction13.*John March*AaraFantasy14.*Nadia Nader*The Secret GardenYoung Adult - Paranormal15.*H.S. Stone*A Cornucopia of CandyGeneral Fiction


----------



## hardnutt (Nov 19, 2010)

Hi Andrew,

I've sent my story in. The Station Thief. 1010 words. Oops, sorry. Cut it if you have to. It's a Cozy Mystery.

And thanks again for putting yourself through this a second time.


----------



## P.T. Phronk (Jun 6, 2014)

Mark Gardner said:


> If it's at least as good as that book you did last year with the baboon on the cover, it'll be fine.


I'm thinking of including at least 2 or 3 different words in this one.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Now that the first 16 stories are sent in, could those of the proofreading team of last year who want to continue please report in. I've already had a few people who for various reasons can't continue this year.

So, If you'd like to help out, please, send an email to *[email protected]* or send me a PM.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

Phronk said:


> I'm thinking of including at least 2 or 3 different words in this one.


words? ooooooh... I like words....


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Mark Gardner said:


> If it's at least as good as that book you did last year with the baboon on the cover, it'll be fine.


I beta read it, and trust me, it's got several words. Good story, too. 

Andrew, that pirating thing still has me giggling. What a hoot!

I'm going to work on mine, keeping the beta suggestions at hand, and hope to be mailing it by the end of the day.


----------



## Annabel Chant (Feb 24, 2015)

I've written a story, but I'm not sure if it's okay. It's an episode from my WIP, written from a different viewpoint. Would anyone be interested in trading beta-reads? Please inbox me, if you're interested. I don't mind if you don't think it's any good


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Annabel Chant said:


> I've written a story, but I'm not sure if it's okay. It's an episode from my WIP, written from a different viewpoint. Would anyone be interested in trading beta-reads? Please inbox me, if you're interested. I don't mind if you don't think it's any good


Funnily enough, the story I'm writing is a scene from my last published work told from a different POV. What genre is yours?


----------



## T.K. (Mar 8, 2011)

I can beta read a few stories so if anyone needs a second set of eyes just PM me.


----------



## Annabel Chant (Feb 24, 2015)

Sam Kates said:


> Funnily enough, the story I'm writing is a scene from my last published work told from a different POV. What genre is yours?


Hi Sam,

It's Romantic Suspense, but this scene is from the more Suspense strand, and concern the main male character. It's not in any way romantic. I'm not too sure about it this morning (I really struggled with the 1000 words), but could use some input, if you want to trade. Like I said, I don't mind if I need to think again.


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

Sent my story in.


----------



## hardnutt (Nov 19, 2010)

Happy to beta-read a few stories. Prefer mysteries, romance and historical. PM me.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

My story is written but still needs polishing. It will be ready for beta readers before the week is out. Volunteers? Oh, it's contemporary fiction about a man who has managed to mess up his life. (Hint: He is one of the ex-husbands from my first book, When Least Expected.)


----------



## hardnutt (Nov 19, 2010)

I'll read it, Sapphire.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Annabel Chant said:


> Hi Sam,
> 
> It's Romantic Suspense, but this scene is from the more Suspense strand, and concern the main male character. It's not in any way romantic. I'm not too sure about it this morning (I really struggled with the 1000 words), but could use some input, if you want to trade. Like I said, I don't mind if I need to think again.


I have a week or so spare before I wade into editing my latest WIP so now would be a good time to send it to me. I'm on [email protected]

Not written mine yet - it's apocalyptic science fiction, not everyone's cup of tea, so don't worry iif it's not your thing.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_*Indie Anthology 2015 - Stories on the Go #2*_​

*#**Author* *Story * *Genre - Keywords*001.*Floyd Looney*TributeScience Fiction002.*Eric Feka*Where's Papoo?Literary Fiction003.*Edward M. Grant*What I Did at the WeekendHorror004.*Mark Gardner*My Own MonsterLiterary Fiction005.*R.M. Prioleau*The MasterFantasy - Gothic Horror006.*J.D. Core*FTSMystery007.*Zelah Meyer*Miss Ella's ShoeFairy Tale008.*J.E. Taylor*The UnderstudyHorror009.*Erik Hanberg*Eleventh Hour BrotherMystery010.*Marilyn Peake*Ghost WhispererYoung Adult - Paranormal - Mystery011.*T.K. Richardson*The Courting Literary Fiction012.*H.S. St.Ours*The Gift of StrangersScience Fiction013.*John March*AaraFantasy014.*Nadia Nader*The Secret GardenYoung Adult - Paranormal015.*H.S. Stone*A Cornucopia of CandyGeneral Fiction016.*Geraldine Evans*The Station ThiefCozy Mystery017.*Raquel Lyon*A Question of BloodYoung Adult - Paranormal


----------



## Kristy Tate (Apr 24, 2012)

Here's a link to my YA teen time travel romance. I would love some feed back. But please don't ask me to make it longer!

http://kristystories.blogspot.com/2015/06/anyone-want-quick-read.html


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

I'd like to make an offer which might be mutually beneficial. As some of you know I have a weekly fiction podcast where I read stories by indie authors to help promote their work. My third season will be beginning at about the time the book comes out next year. I could dedicate an episode to a few stories from the anthology. 

I would read three stories, explaining that they are selections from the anthology and the specific authors chosen would have their bio read and their urls mentioned. I would time the episode to coincide with the book's release. If this seems like a good idea to everyone, I'll begin a dedicated thread in the lead up to publication for people who are willing to have their story included. If I get more than three willing authors, I'll pick three at random.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

jdcore said:


> I'd like to make an offer which might be mutually beneficial. As some of you know I have a weekly fiction podcast where I read stories by indie authors to help promote their work. My third season will be beginning at about the time the book comes out next year. I could dedicate an episode to a few stories from the anthology.
> 
> I would read three stories, explaining that they are selections from the anthology and the specific authors chosen would have their bio read and their urls mentioned. I would time the episode to coincide with the book's release. If this seems like a good idea to everyone, I'll begin a dedicated thread in the lead up to publication for people who are willing to have their story included. If I get more than three willing authors, I'll pick three at random.


Wonderful idea.

Please consider mine... whenever it gets finished. 

Well, I have an idea for a story, which is more than I had ten days ago.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

jdcore said:


> I'd like to make an offer which might be mutually beneficial. As some of you know I have a weekly fiction podcast where I read stories by indie authors to help promote their work. My third season will be beginning at about the time the book comes out next year. I could dedicate an episode to a few stories from the anthology.
> 
> I would read three stories, explaining that they are selections from the anthology and the specific authors chosen would have their bio read and their urls mentioned. I would time the episode to coincide with the book's release. If this seems like a good idea to everyone, I'll begin a dedicated thread in the lead up to publication for people who are willing to have their story included. If I get more than three willing authors, I'll pick three at random.


Sounds a great idea. I suspect you'll have 103 authors willing to participate...


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

jdcore said:


> I'd like to make an offer which might be mutually beneficial. As some of you know I have a weekly fiction podcast where I read stories by indie authors to help promote their work. My third season will be beginning at about the time the book comes out next year. I could dedicate an episode to a few stories from the anthology.
> 
> I would read three stories, explaining that they are selections from the anthology and the specific authors chosen would have their bio read and their urls mentioned. I would time the episode to coincide with the book's release. If this seems like a good idea to everyone, I'll begin a dedicated thread in the lead up to publication for people who are willing to have their story included. If I get more than three willing authors, I'll pick three at random.


I'd love to have my story read.  I'm sure you'll get a lot of volunteers.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Yes, I'd like mine read, too. Hey, Andrew, we're tied...I have come up with my story as of today. Just need to write it.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

jdcore said:


> I'd like to make an offer which might be mutually beneficial. As some of you know I have a weekly fiction podcast where I read stories by indie authors to help promote their work. My third season will be beginning at about the time the book comes out next year. I could dedicate an episode to a few stories from the anthology.
> 
> I would read three stories, explaining that they are selections from the anthology and the specific authors chosen would have their bio read and their urls mentioned. I would time the episode to coincide with the book's release. If this seems like a good idea to everyone, I'll begin a dedicated thread in the lead up to publication for people who are willing to have their story included. If I get more than three willing authors, I'll pick three at random.


I'd love to have mine read as well!


----------



## T.K. (Mar 8, 2011)

I'd love to have my story read, too. (I think I'm number three four.) Count me in.

(What I'm really saying is: Pick me! Pick me! Ooh ooh pick me!)


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

jdcore said:


> If this seems like a good idea to everyone, I'll begin a dedicated thread in the lead up to publication for people who are willing to have their story included. If I get more than three willing authors, I'll pick three at random.


As you can see from the above list, I am #1.  although I am not sure my story is really something that would work read aloud, I am willing to let you see it for that determination.


----------



## T.K. (Mar 8, 2011)

> As you can see from the above list, I am #1.


(show off)


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

T.K. Richardson said:


> (show off)


but it's like the first time ever in my whole, sad, pathetic, terrible.... life  *sniff*


----------



## T.K. (Mar 8, 2011)

> but it's like the first time ever in my whole, sad, pathetic, terrible.... life  *sniff*


It's okay, (passes a tissue) you can be #1.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)




----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Nicknacks said:


> Hi Sam, I'd be all over that like white on rice. PM me when you have it ready


Thank you - will do.


----------



## hardnutt (Nov 19, 2010)

I'd love my story read, too. I just shan't hold my breath.. .


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

hardnutt said:


> I'd love my story read, too. I just shan't hold my breath.. .


I have Annabel's to finish first, then I'll gladly read yours. You can e-mail it to [email protected]


----------



## hardnutt (Nov 19, 2010)

Great! Thanks so much, Sam. Emailed.


----------



## hardnutt (Nov 19, 2010)

jdcore said:


> I'd like to make an offer which might be mutually beneficial. As some of you know I have a weekly fiction podcast where I read stories by indie authors to help promote their work. My third season will be beginning at about the time the book comes out next year. I could dedicate an episode to a few stories from the anthology.
> 
> I would read three stories, explaining that they are selections from the anthology and the specific authors chosen would have their bio read and their urls mentioned. I would time the episode to coincide with the book's release. If this seems like a good idea to everyone, I'll begin a dedicated thread in the lead up to publication for people who are willing to have their story included. If I get more than three willing authors, I'll pick three at random.


Will you consider mine? It's a Cozy Mystery.


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

hardnutt said:


> Will you consider mine? It's a Cozy Mystery.


Wow, this went over bigger than I expected. I have eight names on a list so far. I'll keep the list going, and I'll post all of the "entries" (for lack of a better word) on a dedicated thread a week before the book's deadline so that last minute people can throw their title in the ring. At submission deadline time I'll draw three names at random. I'll even do that on video so you know it's fair.

Just so nobody thinks I missed them, here are the eight names I have so far.

Andrew Ashling
Sam Kates
Marilyn Peake
Caddy Rowland
JE Taylor
T.K. Richardson
Floyd Looney
Geraldine Evans

By the way, you're all also welcome to make a regular submission to have your own dedicated episode of the podcast. Season two starts in a few weeks and is full, but season three has plenty of openings. The link to the website where you'll find submission guidelines is submissions.thrillsandmystery.com/


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

I can send the story. I'm not sure how well it'd work read out loud.


----------



## Kristy Tate (Apr 24, 2012)

Sent mine in. Thanks, Andrew!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

jdcore said:


> Wow, this went over bigger than I expected. I have eight names on a list so far. I'll keep the list going, and I'll post all of the "entries" (for lack of a better word) on a dedicated thread a week before the book's deadline so that last minute people can throw their title in the ring. At submission deadline time I'll draw three names at random. I'll even do that on video so you know it's fair.
> 
> Just so nobody thinks I missed them, here are the eight names I have so far.
> 
> ...


Please add Sheryl Fawcett to the list above.


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

Sapphire said:


> Please add Sheryl Fawcett to the list above.


Done.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_*Indie Anthology 2015 - Stories on the Go #2*_​

*#**Author* *Story * *Genre - Keywords*001.*Floyd Looney*TributeScience Fiction002.*Eric Feka*Where's Papoo?Literary Fiction003.*Edward M. Grant*What I Did at the WeekendHorror004.*Mark Gardner*My Own MonsterLiterary Fiction005.*R.M. Prioleau*The MasterFantasy - Gothic Horror006.*J.D. Core*FTSMystery007.*Zelah Meyer*Miss Ella's ShoeFairy Tale008.*J.E. Taylor*The UnderstudyHorror009.*Erik Hanberg*Eleventh Hour BrotherMystery010.*Marilyn Peake*Ghost WhispererYoung Adult - Paranormal - Mystery011.*T.K. Richardson*The Courting Literary Fiction012.*H.S. St.Ours*The Gift of StrangersScience Fiction013.*John March*AaraFantasy014.*Nadia Nader*The Secret GardenYoung Adult - Paranormal015.*H.S. Stone*A Cornucopia of CandyGeneral Fiction016.*Geraldine Evans*The Station ThiefCozy Mystery017.*Raquel Lyon*A Question of BloodYoung Adult - Paranormal018.*Nirina Stone*True Love?Mystery019.*Phronk*I Shouldn't Have Eaten the Space CrabBizarro Fiction020.*Anya Allyn*The ValleyYoung Adult - Science Fiction021.*Kristy Tate*The Water from the Witching WellYoung Adult - Time Travel - Romance


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Thank you for following the submission instructions so meticulously up until now. 

There are a few things that maybe weren't clear, so I amended the instructions. Please, take note of the red parts.

These same instructions are posted and will be updated if need be in the very first post.

*How To Submit Your Story*​
All indies can submit a story, provided they have published at least one book independently.

Lurking, non-member authors and friends of friends are equally welcome.

1. Stories must be a thousand words or less. They don't need to be original or exclusive.

2. Add the following formula in the same mail as your story:


> I, [Your Name], affirm that I am granting a royalty-free, non-exclusive, perpetual license to use the donated content as part of the anthology "Stories on the Go #2," edited by Andrew Ashling. Once the anthology is published I promise to promote it to the best of my ability through my author website and/or social media account(s).


3. Add a short bio of 150 words or less. You *must* include a link to your author's website. You get *one link* and one link only *(1)*. No email addresses, please. All calls to action, e.g. to subscribe to your mailing list or like you -- _of course we do_ -- can be made on the landing page of your site.

4. Send your stories to *[email protected]*, and mention *Anthology 2015* (and *nothing* else) in the subject line.
You can copy/paste your story and bio in the email itself or as an attachment.
Don't forget to add the *title*, your *pen name*, the *genre* of your story, and your *author website*.

5. Have your story beta read _*BEFORE sending it in*_.

6. Have your story and your bio proofread by a second pair of eyes (at least) _*BEFORE sending it in*_.

7. Use *curly/fancy single and double quotes*.

8. Enclose *italic words, clauses or sentences* by either asterisks or underscores. E.g. "Did __he__ say that?" or "Did *_he_* say that?" *Don't forget to italicize book and series titles in your bio.*

9. Same for *bold*, but either *two asterisks or two underscores*.

10. Same for *bold italic*, but either *three asterisks or three underscores*.


> For the formatting I need to get rid of all kinds of code. I copy/paste your story into a simple text program. These retain only ASCII characters which means italics and bold are lost. The asterisks and underscores are markdown notation (not code, but ASCII characters) and there are several conversion programs and apps to render it into valid HTML. You can find more information here or here.
> Reddit a.o. uses markdown.


*Important:

Items 6, 7, 8, 9 & 10 go for both your story and your bio.*


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

I don't remember if I formatted mine that way


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

geronl said:


> I don't remember if I formatted mine that way


I'll do the ones that are sent in already.  It's how I noticed.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

jdcore said:


> Wow, this went over bigger than I expected. I have eight names on a list so far. I'll keep the list going, and I'll post all of the "entries" (for lack of a better word) on a dedicated thread a week before the book's deadline so that last minute people can throw their title in the ring. At submission deadline time I'll draw three names at random. I'll even do that on video so you know it's fair.
> 
> Just so nobody thinks I missed them, here are the eight names I have so far.
> 
> ...


I'd love to be added to the list, though you might feel embarrassed reading out something from the point of view of a teenage girl, lol


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

Evenstar said:


> I'd love to be added to the list, though you might feel embarrassed reading out something from the point of view of a teenage girl, lol


When I was in college I dressed as an elf and handed out candy at the mall for the book store I worked for. Later I worked as a baby portrait photographer and stood in the middle of a K-Mart loudly coo-ing and making raspberry sounds trying to make toddlers laugh. For the past few Halloweens I've worked as a guide at a haunted house and my last character was a French shoe salesman who died by tripping down a flight of stairs and impaling his forehead on a five inch stiletto.

My point is, I don't embarrass easily. Consider yourself listed.



> Andrew Ashling
> Sam Kates
> Marilyn Peake
> Caddy Rowland
> ...


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

jdcore said:


> I'd like to make an offer which might be mutually beneficial. As some of you know I have a weekly fiction podcast where I read stories by indie authors to help promote their work. My third season will be beginning at about the time the book comes out next year. I could dedicate an episode to a few stories from the anthology.
> 
> I would read three stories, explaining that they are selections from the anthology and the specific authors chosen would have their bio read and their urls mentioned. I would time the episode to coincide with the book's release. If this seems like a good idea to everyone, I'll begin a dedicated thread in the lead up to publication for people who are willing to have their story included. If I get more than three willing authors, I'll pick three at random.


Sounds like a great idea. Thank you for suggesting it.

Please include my story for consideration as one of the possibles.


----------



## hardnutt (Nov 19, 2010)

Yippee Andrew,

I'm in! Thanks.


----------



## TonyWrites (Oct 1, 2013)

I want to submit a WWII historical fiction story to the anthology.  My hat is in the ring.


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

TonyWrites said:


> You can mark me up too.


Was that meant for me?

Sorry, I seem to have accidentally hijacked this thread and now I'm confused as to who is taking to me and who is talking to Andrew.


----------



## TonyWrites (Oct 1, 2013)

jdcore said:


> Was that meant for me?
> 
> Sorry, I seem to have accidentally hijacked this thread and now I'm confused as to who is taking to me and who is talking to Andrew.


I edited my original post to reflect that I wanted to be in this year's anthology. Sorry about the confusion.


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

jdcore said:


> Just so nobody thinks I missed them, here are the eight names I have so far.
> 
> Andrew Ashling
> Sam Kates
> ...


Do we need to submit anything for the podcast right now? I don't want to miss any deadlines for this.


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

Marilyn Peake said:


> Do we need to submit anything for the podcast right now? I don't want to miss any deadlines for this.


No, when I draw the names for the podcast I'll contact those people to ask for their story, or maybe Andrew can get them to me - which would be easier.


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

jdcore said:


> No, when I draw the names for the podcast I'll contact those people to ask for their story, or maybe Andrew can get them to me - which would be easier.


Thanks.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Got all my stuff sent in.  Thanks ofr dong this again, Andrew.


----------



## H. S. St. Ours (Mar 24, 2012)

Evenstar said:


> I'd love to be added to the list, though you might feel embarrassed reading out something from the point of view of a teenage girl, lol


Same issue here. I'd like to be added, too, but my story is first person, young adult woman.


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

H. S. St. Ours said:


> Same issue here. I'd like to be added, too, but my story is first person, young adult woman.


Really not a problem. Incidentally, if any selected author wishes to read his or her OWN story ... that's also allowed.

Sent from my LG-L38C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## UnicornEmily (Jul 2, 2011)

Sent in my short story to the indie anthology!


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_*Indie Anthology 2015 - Stories on the Go #2*_​

*#**Author* *Story * *Genre - Keywords*001.*Floyd Looney*TributeScience Fiction002.*Eric Feka*Where's Papoo?Literary Fiction003.*Edward M. Grant*What I Did at the WeekendHorror004.*Mark Gardner*My Own MonsterLiterary Fiction005.*R.M. Prioleau*The MasterFantasy - Gothic Horror006.*J.D. Core*FTSMystery007.*Zelah Meyer*Miss Ella's ShoeFairy Tale008.*J.E. Taylor*The UnderstudyHorror009.*Erik Hanberg*Eleventh Hour BrotherMystery010.*Marilyn Peake*Ghost WhispererYoung Adult - Paranormal - Mystery011.*T.K. Richardson*The Courting Literary Fiction012.*H.S. St.Ours*The Gift of StrangersScience Fiction013.*John March*AaraFantasy014.*Nadia Nader*The Secret GardenYoung Adult - Paranormal015.*H.S. Stone*A Cornucopia of CandyGeneral Fiction016.*Geraldine Evans*The Station ThiefCozy Mystery017.*Raquel Lyon*A Question of BloodYoung Adult - Paranormal018.*Nirina Stone*True Love?Mystery019.*Phronk*I Shouldn't Have Eaten the Space CrabBizarro Fiction020.*Anya Allyn*The ValleyYoung Adult - Science Fiction021.*Kristy Tate*The Water from the Witching WellYoung Adult - Time Travel - Romance022.*Stella Wilkinson*ElementalYoung Adult023.*Caddy Rowland*Sweet Young ThingPsychological Thriller - Drama024.*Emily Martha Sorensen*Interplanetary EditionYoung Adult - Science Fiction


----------



## H. S. St. Ours (Mar 24, 2012)

jdcore said:


> Really not a problem. Incidentally, if any selected author wishes to read his or her OWN story ... that's also allowed.


Then sign me up (to have a woman read my story instead of me).


----------



## T.K. (Mar 8, 2011)

I've beta read several stories so far and am still open to reading more. So if anyone needs a second set of eyes just PM me.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

jdcore said:


> When I was in college I dressed as an elf and handed out candy at the mall for the book store I worked for. Later I worked as a baby portrait photographer and stood in the middle of a K-Mart loudly coo-ing and making raspberry sounds trying to make toddlers laugh. For the past few Halloweens I've worked as a guide at a haunted house and my last character was a French shoe salesman who died by tripping down a flight of stairs and impaling his forehead on a five inch stiletto.
> 
> My point is, I don't embarrass easily. Consider yourself listed.


You sound like a brilliant dinner party guest! Next time I'm drawing up a list for the game of who you would most want to invite if you could have anyone in the world (living or dead) then I'm having you! You'd clearly be a hoot for the other guests. I'll bump Billy Connelly, we don't need two amusing people, but you might have to sit next to Helen Mirren.


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

Evenstar said:


> You sound like a brilliant dinner party guest! Next time I'm drawing up a list for the game of who you would most want to invite if you could have anyone in the world (living or dead) then I'm having you! You'd clearly be a hoot for the other guests. I'll bump Billy Connelly, we don't need two amusing people, but you might have to sit next to Helen Mirren.


I looove Helen Mirren, but since it's a fantasy party (given dead people can be invited) can I sit next to thirty year-old Helen?


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_*Indie Anthology 2015 - Stories on the Go #2*_​

*#**Author* *Story * *Genre - Keywords*001.*Floyd Looney*TributeScience Fiction002.*Eric Feka*Where's Papoo?Literary Fiction003.*Edward M. Grant*What I Did at the WeekendHorror004.*Mark Gardner*My Own MonsterLiterary Fiction005.*R.M. Prioleau*The MasterFantasy - Gothic Horror006.*J.D. Core*FTSMystery007.*Zelah Meyer*Miss Ella's ShoeFairy Tale008.*J.E. Taylor*The UnderstudyHorror009.*Erik Hanberg*Eleventh Hour BrotherMystery010.*Marilyn Peake*Ghost WhispererYoung Adult - Paranormal - Mystery011.*T.K. Richardson*The Courting Literary Fiction012.*H.S. St.Ours*The Gift of StrangersScience Fiction013.*John March*AaraFantasy014.*Nadia Nader*The Secret GardenYoung Adult - Paranormal015.*H.S. Stone*A Cornucopia of Candy Literary Fiction016.*Geraldine Evans*The Station ThiefCozy Mystery017.*Raquel Lyon*A Question of BloodYoung Adult - Paranormal018.*Nirina Stone*True Love?Mystery019.*Phronk*I Shouldn't Have Eaten the Space CrabBizarro Fiction020.*Anya Allyn*The ValleyYoung Adult - Science Fiction021.*Kristy Tate*The Water from the Witching WellYoung Adult - Time Travel - Romance022.*Stella Wilkinson*ElementalYoung Adult023.*Caddy Rowland*Sweet Young ThingPsychological Thriller - Drama024.*Emily Martha Sorensen*Interplanetary EditionYoung Adult - Science Fiction025.*Annabel Chant*The Filth Monger and FelicityRomantic Suspense026.*Sam Kates*AngelicaApocalyptic - Science Fiction


----------



## ChristineJVann (Jun 14, 2015)

Hallo 

I've basically just joined to check you've received my submission, sent last weekend. Let me know if there is more I need to do - and hi, everyone!


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

ChristineJVann said:


> Hallo
> 
> I've basically just joined to check you've received my submission, sent last weekend. Let me know if there is more I need to do - and hi, everyone!


If this is the name you used to send your story in, then I haven't.

Oh, and welcome.


----------



## ChristineJVann (Jun 14, 2015)

Yeah I thought I would have got an acknowledgement by now, thanks for confirming so quickly. I've checked the instructions and the only thing I can see that might be an issue is there is an extra space in the subject line from where I pasted   

I've tried again, so let me know if it still has issues! Cheers


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

ChristineJVann said:


> Yeah I thought I would have got an acknowledgement by now, thanks for confirming so quickly. I've checked the instructions and the only thing I can see that might be an issue is there is an extra space in the subject line from where I pasted
> 
> I've tried again, so let me know if it still has issues! Cheers


Got it.


----------



## ChristineJVann (Jun 14, 2015)

Awesome, thanks for confirming


----------



## A.A (Mar 30, 2012)

Will swap beta reads. I've had my story beta read, but would also like a couple of beta reads from those who know nothing nothing about the book that my story spins off from.

Mine is a YA sci fi, first person.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

I'm probably about 10k from finishing my light science  fiction being finished but...

it needs to be rearranged, it has structural issues


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

geronl said:


> I'm probably about 10k from finishing my light science fiction being finished but...
> 
> it needs to be rearranged, it has structural issues


10K?


----------



## A.A (Mar 30, 2012)

geronl said:


> I'm probably about 10k from finishing my light science fiction being finished but...
> 
> it needs to be rearranged, it has structural issues


Was that post meant for the '1000 words a day' thread? lol


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

lol, yes.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

*Great collection!*

_Very impressed with almost all of the stories in this anthology; so much so with a select few, I've bought subsequent books or novellas from those authors. Even genres that I'd had no previous affiliation with had my attention. Would very much recommend this to anyone that has a moment to spare - waiting in a doctor's office, on hold during a call, awaiting a bus or taxi arrival, between commercials of a TV show - as most can be read in 3-6 minutes. Opened my eyes to many new (or new to me) authors that I plan to continue enjoying! *^_^* Happy reading!_

*This review on Amazon*


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

That is an awesome review. I am definitely wanting to be in the next one.


----------



## T.K. (Mar 8, 2011)

That's a fantastic review. I'm so looking forward to the next book!


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_*Indie Anthology 2015 - Stories on the Go #2*_​

*#**Author* *Story * *Genre - Keywords*001.*Floyd Looney*TributeScience Fiction002.*Eric Feka*Where's Papoo?Literary Fiction003.*Edward M. Grant*What I Did at the WeekendHorror004.*Mark Gardner*My Own MonsterLiterary Fiction005.*R.M. Prioleau*The MasterFantasy - Gothic Horror006.*J.D. Core*FTSMystery007.*Zelah Meyer*Miss Ella's ShoeFairy Tale008.*J.E. Taylor*The UnderstudyHorror009.*Erik Hanberg*Eleventh Hour BrotherMystery010.*Marilyn Peake*Ghost WhispererYoung Adult - Paranormal - Mystery011.*T.K. Richardson*The Courting Literary Fiction012.*H.S. St.Ours*The Gift of StrangersScience Fiction013.*John March*AaraFantasy014.*Nadia Nader*The Secret GardenYoung Adult - Paranormal015.*H.S. Stone*A Cornucopia of Candy Literary Fiction016.*Geraldine Evans*The Station ThiefCozy Mystery017.*Raquel Lyon*A Question of BloodYoung Adult - Paranormal018.*Nirina Stone*True Love?Mystery019.*Phronk*I Shouldn't Have Eaten the Space CrabBizarro Fiction020.*Anya Allyn*The ValleyYoung Adult - Science Fiction021.*Kristy Tate*The Water from the Witching WellYoung Adult - Time Travel - Romance022.*Stella Wilkinson*ElementalYoung Adult023.*Caddy Rowland*Sweet Young ThingPsychological Thriller - Drama024.*Emily Martha Sorensen*Interplanetary EditionYoung Adult - Science Fiction025.*Annabel Chant*The Filth Monger and FelicityRomantic Suspense026.*Sam Kates*AngelicaApocalyptic - Science Fiction027.*Christine Jayne Vann*What Is Wild Can Never DieDystopian Fantasy028.*Jamie Campbell*Murder in the NeighborhoodYoung Adult - Mystery029.*Megan Bedwell*Airplane: Ticket to a BoyfriendContemporary Fiction


----------



## Will C. Brown (Sep 24, 2013)

I'll try to get you my story by the end of the week. I regretted missing the first anthology, so I need to make sure I get in this time!


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Will C. Brown said:


> I'll try to get you my story by the end of the week. I regretted missing the first anthology, so I need to make sure I get in this time!


No hurry, Will. Lots of time still.

This story will be your calling card for a lot of readers for a long time. Take your time polishing it.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

I've enrolled Stories on the Go #1 in Oyster through D2D.

Speaking of D2D, Barnes&Noble are now reporting downloads and D2D are now including them in their reports since a few weeks.

I've updated the *spreadsheet*.


----------



## WriterThatWas (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm impressed to see the sales in France, Spain, and Japan. Congratulations Andrew (and your fellow authors)!
~Kate


----------



## ChristineJVann (Jun 14, 2015)

Impressive!


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Thank you, Kate and Christine. 

_*Indie Anthology 2015 - Stories on the Go #2*_​

*#**Author* *Story * *Genre - Keywords*001.*Floyd Looney*TributeScience Fiction002.*Eric Feka*Where's Papoo?Literary Fiction003.*Edward M. Grant*What I Did at the WeekendHorror004.*Mark Gardner*My Own MonsterLiterary Fiction005.*R.M. Prioleau*The MasterFantasy - Gothic Horror006.*J.D. Core*FTSMystery007.*Zelah Meyer*Miss Ella's ShoeFairy Tale008.*J.E. Taylor*The UnderstudyHorror009.*Erik Hanberg*Eleventh Hour BrotherMystery010.*Marilyn Peake*Ghost WhispererYoung Adult - Paranormal - Mystery011.*T.K. Richardson*The Courting Literary Fiction012.*H.S. St.Ours*The Gift of StrangersScience Fiction013.*John March*AaraFantasy014.*Nadia Nader*The Secret GardenYoung Adult - Paranormal015.*H.S. Stone*A Cornucopia of Candy Literary Fiction016.*Geraldine Evans*The Station ThiefCozy Mystery017.*Raquel Lyon*A Question of BloodYoung Adult - Paranormal018.*Nirina Stone*True Love?Mystery019.*Phronk*I Shouldn't Have Eaten the Space CrabBizarro Fiction020.*Anya Allyn*The ValleyYoung Adult - Science Fiction021.*Kristy Tate*The Water from the Witching WellYoung Adult - Time Travel - Romance022.*Stella Wilkinson*ElementalYoung Adult023.*Caddy Rowland*Sweet Young ThingPsychological Thriller - Drama024.*Emily Martha Sorensen*Interplanetary EditionYoung Adult - Science Fiction025.*Annabel Chant*The Filth Monger and FelicityRomantic Suspense026.*Sam Kates*AngelicaApocalyptic - Science Fiction027.*Christine Jayne Vann*What Is Wild Can Never DieDystopian Fantasy028.*Jamie Campbell*Murder in the NeighborhoodYoung Adult - Mystery029.*Megan Bedwell*Airplane: Ticket to a BoyfriendContemporary Fiction030.*Brandon Shire*A New CaseLegal Thriller031.*Jean Louise*Wry's ChagrinContemporary Fiction032.*K.H. Lemoine*Dragon Rider's Strike - A Portals of Destiny ShortFantasy Romance


----------



## Joel Ansel (Oct 17, 2013)

I want in again.  My story is done, but I still need to round up a few beta readers. My top beta reader simply can't read anything at all anymore. 

I consider my story to be horror, though I guess it could be considered fantasy. I am also willing to beta read stories that fall within the horror, science fiction, or fantasy genres.

Please let me know if there is anything else I can do to help.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Andrew Ashling said:


> 031.*Jean Louise*Wry's ChagrinContemporary Fiction


Hey, I'm 31.  I don't feel a day over 30.


----------



## L.B (Apr 15, 2015)

Wow, just seen this and would love to be involved. 

Quick question though... My first book is out on the 18th of August, is that OK to qualify?

It's all done and dusted, is on pre-order in my sig.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

B. Yard said:


> Wow, just seen this and would love to be involved.
> 
> Quick question though... My first book is out on the 18th of August, is that OK to qualify?
> 
> It's all done and dusted, is on pre-order in my sig.


The anthology will be published around the holidays at the end of the year, so, of course it is.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_Stories on the Go #1_ is a finalist of the _*2015 eFestival of Words*_.

This is the KB thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,214684.msg3033292.html#msg3033292

The announcement on Julie's site: http://bardsandsages.com/juliedawson/2015/07/01/2015-efestival-of-words-finalists/


----------



## TonyWrites (Oct 1, 2013)

My submission, "Shadow of the _*Indianapolis*_," is about done, but I am trying to get it reviewed before I send it in. (By the way: yes *Jaws* fans, my story does involve Quint's ship from WWII, but not Quint himself, since my story has an all-historical cast.)


----------



## L.B (Apr 15, 2015)

Andrew Ashling said:


> The anthology will be published around the holidays at the end of the year, so, of course it is.


Excellent! I'll try and do something!


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_Stories on the Go_ is a finalist in the eFestival of Words 2015.

You can vote for the anthology *here*, if you are or become a registered member.


----------



## Hurricane John (Jul 12, 2010)

Wow!  Congratulations Andrew and all contributing authors.


----------



## Joel Ansel (Oct 17, 2013)

My story is submitted. 999 words


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

Joel Ansel said:


> My story is submitted. 999 words


I was first, but I already had that story ready to go.

I'm always writing short stories.


----------



## Joel Ansel (Oct 17, 2013)

geronl said:


> I was first, but I already had that story ready to go.
> 
> I'm always writing short stories.


Last time I was dead last. lol


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

Joel Ansel said:


> Last time I was dead last. lol


Totally fitting for your genre


----------



## SB James (May 21, 2014)

I want to go over my story a bit more, but then I think a beta read would be in order. I'd be more than happy to reciprocate. My story is using my characters from my main series, but it's told in first-person for a different twist. First person male, YA historical/paranormal/Steampunk, 976 words.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_*Indie Anthology 2015 -- Stories on the Go #2*_​

*#**Author* *Story * *Genre - Keywords*001.*Floyd Looney*TributeScience Fiction002.*Eric Feka*Where's Papoo?Literary Fiction003.*Edward M. Grant*What I Did at the WeekendHorror004.*Mark Gardner*My Own MonsterLiterary Fiction005.*R.M. Prioleau*The MasterFantasy - Gothic Horror006.*J.D. Core*FTSMystery007.*Zelah Meyer*Miss Ella's ShoeFairy Tale008.*J.E. Taylor*The UnderstudyHorror009.*Erik Hanberg*Eleventh Hour BrotherMystery010.*Marilyn Peake*Ghost WhispererYoung Adult - Paranormal - Mystery011.*T.K. Richardson*The Courting Literary Fiction012.*H.S. St.Ours*The Gift of StrangersScience Fiction013.*John March*AaraFantasy014.*Nadia Nader*The Secret GardenYoung Adult - Paranormal015.*H.S. Stone*A Cornucopia of Candy Literary Fiction016.*Geraldine Evans*The Station ThiefCozy Mystery017.*Raquel Lyon*A Question of BloodYoung Adult - Paranormal018.*Nirina Stone*True Love?Mystery019.*Phronk*I Shouldn't Have Eaten the Space CrabBizarro Fiction020.*Anya Allyn*The ValleyYoung Adult - Science Fiction021.*Kristy Tate*The Water from the Witching WellYoung Adult - Time Travel - Romance022.*Stella Wilkinson*ElementalYoung Adult023.*Caddy Rowland*Sweet Young ThingPsychological Thriller - Drama024.*Emily Martha Sorensen*Interplanetary EditionYoung Adult - Science Fiction025.*Annabel Chant*The Filth Monger and FelicityRomantic Suspense026.*Sam Kates*AngelicaApocalyptic - Science Fiction027.*Christine Jayne Vann*What Is Wild Can Never DieDystopian Fantasy028.*Jamie Campbell*Murder in the NeighborhoodYoung Adult - Mystery029.*Megan Bedwell*Airplane: Ticket to a BoyfriendContemporary Fiction030.*Brandon Shire*A New CaseLegal Thriller031.*Jean Louise*Wry's ChagrinContemporary Fiction032.*K.H. Lemoine*Dragon Rider's Strike -- A Portals of Destiny ShortFantasy Romance033.*Sheryl Fawcett*How I Got HereContemporary Fiction034.*Adan Ramie*Bad ReputationYoung Adult035.*John D. Ottini*Moment of TruthLiterary Fiction036.*Joel Ansel*Hanging in ChainsHorror037.*Barnaby Yard*TimeshareScience Fiction


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Yay! I'm glad to see Brandon Shire on the list. One of my very favorite writers.  (Hi Brandon, if you're lurking.)


----------



## Brandon Shire (Jun 17, 2012)

Caddy said:


> Yay! I'm glad to see Brandon Shire on the list. One of my very favorite writers. (Hi Brandon, if you're lurking.)


er, hello *blushes*


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I'm not a fan of short stories usually, but I really enjoyed this collection of 101 very short stories. There was so much variety and I found some new authors that I will follow. I especially liked the genre index that I could use to pick stories of special interest. I didn't like all the stories, but there is something in this book for everyone's taste. I recommend this."_

http://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-reviews/R1CE2E6U2MMDAP/


----------



## H. S. St. Ours (Mar 24, 2012)

Andrew Ashling said:


> _"I'm not a fan of short stories usually, but I really enjoyed this collection of 101 very short stories. There was so much variety and I found some new authors that I will follow. I especially liked the genre index that I could use to pick stories of special interest. I didn't like all the stories, but there is something in this book for everyone's taste. I recommend this."_
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-reviews/R1CE2E6U2MMDAP/


Great comment. And just the "look" we were going for.


----------



## TonyWrites (Oct 1, 2013)

My submission is ready to go except for being vetted by a historian who is proving elusive to get in touch with.  Hold a space for me!


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

Congrats on the continued accolades, Andrew ( which reflects well on the rest of us too)
I'm back in !!
Thought of an interesting little war story
I'm calling it A Brief Distraction
And a little hint.... it's based very loosely on the last few minutes of the classic film "Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid"
I'll have it ready ( and beta read) in a week so hold a spot for me


----------



## TonyWrites (Oct 1, 2013)

I could get get a hold of the historian I sought to review my story, so I have decided to stop waiting and send it on in, especially since this week marks the 70th anniversary of the loss of the USS _Indianapolis_ during WWII--a tragedy that is the focus of my submission entitled "Shadow of the Indianapolis."

Rest in peace, oh brave sailors and Marines who now lie in a cursed patch of the Philippine Sea. And God bless Captain Charles Butler McVay III, the "Indy's" last captain. He is the main character of my story, which is set in both 1968 and 1945.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Hello, fellow anthologists! It feels so nice to be back! Thanks, Andrew, for taking care of the logistics once again. I just sent my short, edited and proofread


----------



## TonyWrites (Oct 1, 2013)

My story was thoroughly beta read by my colleague Joe Kaufman, whom I met during my slush reading days at Every Day Fiction.  Thank you, Joe!


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Bumping this since I just finished my story and had it beta read. Now I have to go back and add the underscores and stuff.  Just submitted _Old Rat, New Trick_.


----------



## TonyWrites (Oct 1, 2013)

Was my submission successfully received?


----------



## TonyWrites (Oct 1, 2013)

Hello?  Was my submission received?  I have not heard anything yet.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm sure Andrew and his crew of volunteers have received our submissions. They're just busy, I'm sure. 

Thanks Andrew and all the rest.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Hey, everyone. Just wondering whether we have enough submissions and whether the editing team have enough time to publish in October as planned?

[Edit: typo]


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Sorry to ask this again, but any news on whether the anthology is likely to go ahead in October? Not nagging, honestly, but maybe I should explain why I need to know...

My contribution is intended as a promotional piece for my Earth Haven trilogy, the final instalment of which is due to be published December-ish. Very shortly, I'm going to publish a small collection of short stories. If the anthology is going to be delayed until next year, I'll pull my contribution and include it in the short story collection. I'll then write a new contribution for the anthology. 

So if the anthology is to be delayed, that's fine and I'll support the delayed version only with a different contribution.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Nicknacks said:


> I'm curious too, but I'm sure Andrew & the gang are just busy, Sam. I don't think Oct was ever the time for this to come out any way. Looks like a ~December publication, if I'm not mistaken. See the FAQ (from pg 1):
> 
> What is the deadline?
> 
> ...


Ah. Thank you. I had October in my head as the release date - my bad.

I know everyone's busy, but maybe if Andrew or someone else in the know is passing through and could post a very brief update on anticipated publication date, that would be a massive help.


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi ya! Getting my story ready to send off. In the final edit. Is the deadline beginning of Oct. or end of Oct. Octoberish could be beginning of Oct or end. So, basically, can we still get this in by Oct. 1 or Oct. 31? Besides, a bump will let everyone know we're still up to doing this. ;-) Could be a tradition now that we put this out every holiday season.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

good idea


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

I kinda forgot about this with everything else going on right now, but then I noticed that for this antho "stories don't have to be original or exclusive." So that means I could send something previously published on DSF (Daily Science Fiction) which went through the editors there? I'm thinking an editing pass for a professional publication has to be at least the equivalent of a beta read, right?


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

RuthNestvold said:


> I kinda forgot about this with everything else going on right now, but then I noticed that for this antho "stories don't have to be original or exclusive." So that means I could send something previously published on DSF (Daily Science Fiction) which went through the editors there? I'm thinking an editing pass for a professional publication has to be at least the equivalent of a beta read, right?


DSF never likes my stories.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Just sent in my story. I hope I didn't forget anything.

I'm excited to see the latest volume out and about. I know it's going to be good.


----------



## TonyWrites (Oct 1, 2013)

Lisa Grace said:


> I'm sure Andrew and his crew of volunteers have received our submissions. They're just busy, I'm sure.


I see. Thanks.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi people…

Sorry (again) for this long silence. You know how it goes. RL happens while you're making plans. I had a lot of work and I still need a lot of rest. Not that I'm complaining.

Anywho...

I'll report tomorrow how things stand, how the first anthology is doing and how many submissions we have.


----------



## Joel Ansel (Oct 17, 2013)

Andrew Ashling said:


> Hi people...
> 
> Sorry (again) for this long silence. You know how it goes. RL happens while you're making plans. I had a lot of work and I still need a lot of rest. Not that I'm complaining.
> 
> ...


Hey Andrew

Thank you for all the hard work on both of them


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks Andrew, and crew.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_*Indie Anthology 2015 - Stories on the Go #2*_​

*#**Author* *Story * *Genre - Keywords*001.*Floyd Looney*TributeScience Fiction002.*Eric Feka*Where's Papoo?Literary Fiction003.*Edward M. Grant*What I Did at the WeekendHorror004.*Mark Gardner*My Own MonsterLiterary Fiction005.*R.M. Prioleau*The MasterFantasy - Gothic Horror006.*J.D. Core*FTSMystery007.*Zelah Meyer*Miss Ella's ShoeFairy Tale008.*J.E. Taylor*The UnderstudyHorror009.*Erik Hanberg*Eleventh Hour BrotherMystery010.*Marilyn Peake*Ghost WhispererYoung Adult - Paranormal - Mystery011.*T.K. Richardson*The Courting Literary Fiction012.*H.S. St.Ours*The Gift of StrangersScience Fiction013.*John March*AaraFantasy014.*Nadia Nader*The Secret GardenYoung Adult - Paranormal015.*H.S. Stone*A Cornucopia of Candy Literary Fiction016.*Geraldine Evans*The Station ThiefCozy Mystery017.*Raquel Lyon*A Question of BloodYoung Adult - Paranormal018.*Nirina Stone*True Love?Mystery019.*Phronk*I Shouldn't Have Eaten the Space CrabBizarro Fiction020.*Anya Allyn*The ValleyYoung Adult - Science Fiction021.*Kristy Tate*The Water from the Witching WellYoung Adult - Time Travel - Romance022.*Stella Wilkinson*ElementalYoung Adult023.*Caddy Rowland*Sweet Young ThingPsychological Thriller - Drama024.*Emily Martha Sorensen*Interplanetary EditionYoung Adult - Science Fiction025.*Annabel Chant*The Filth Monger and FelicityRomantic Suspense026.*Sam Kates*AngelicaApocalyptic - Science Fiction027.*Christine Jayne Vann*What Is Wild Can Never DieDystopian Fantasy028.*Jamie Campbell*Murder in the NeighborhoodYoung Adult - Mystery029.*Megan Bedwell*Airplane: Ticket to a BoyfriendContemporary Fiction030.*Brandon Shire*A New CaseLegal Thriller031.*Jean Louise*Wry's ChagrinContemporary Fiction032.*KH LeMoyne*Dragon Rider's Strike - A Portals of Destiny ShortFantasy Romance033.*Sheryl Fawcett*How I Got HereContemporary Fiction034.*Adan Ramie*Bad ReputationYoung Adult035.*John D. Ottini*Moment of TruthLiterary Fiction036.*Joel Ansel*Hanging in ChainsHorror037.*Barnaby Yard*TimeshareScience Fiction038.*Tony Held*Shadow of the IndianapolisHistorical Fiction - War Fiction039.*Monica La Porta*Luka's AwakeningParanormal Fiction040.*Tracy Marchini*Plucky Porky and the Maniacal PigsContemporary - Young Adult041.*Lisa Grace*Old Rat, New TrickScience Fiction042.*Mia Mitns*DescendYoung Adult - Science Fiction - Romance043.*Griffin Carmichael*Afternoon Tea and TentaclesHorror044.*Ernestine Tito Jones*The BestChildren's Stories


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

Andrew Ashling said:


> _*Indie Anthology 2015 -- Stories on the Go #2*_​
> 
> *#**Author* *Story * *Genre - Keywords*001.*Floyd Looney*TributeScience Fiction002.*Eric Feka*Where's Papoo?Literary Fiction003.*Edward M. Grant*What I Did at the WeekendHorror004.*Mark Gardner*My Own MonsterLiterary Fiction005.*R.M. Prioleau*The MasterFantasy - Gothic Horror006.*J.D. Core*FTSMystery007.*Zelah Meyer*Miss Ella's ShoeFairy Tale008.*J.E. Taylor*The UnderstudyHorror009.*Erik Hanberg*Eleventh Hour BrotherMystery010.*Marilyn Peake*Ghost WhispererYoung Adult - Paranormal - Mystery011.*T.K. Richardson*The Courting Literary Fiction012.*H.S. St.Ours*The Gift of StrangersScience Fiction013.*John March*AaraFantasy014.*Nadia Nader*The Secret GardenYoung Adult - Paranormal015.*H.S. Stone*A Cornucopia of Candy Literary Fiction016.*Geraldine Evans*The Station ThiefCozy Mystery017.*Raquel Lyon*A Question of BloodYoung Adult - Paranormal018.*Nirina Stone*True Love?Mystery019.*Phronk*I Shouldn't Have Eaten the Space CrabBizarro Fiction020.*Anya Allyn*The ValleyYoung Adult - Science Fiction021.*Kristy Tate*The Water from the Witching WellYoung Adult - Time Travel - Romance022.*Stella Wilkinson*ElementalYoung Adult023.*Caddy Rowland*Sweet Young ThingPsychological Thriller - Drama024.*Emily Martha Sorensen*Interplanetary EditionYoung Adult - Science Fiction025.*Annabel Chant*The Filth Monger and FelicityRomantic Suspense026.*Sam Kates*AngelicaApocalyptic - Science Fiction027.*Christine Jayne Vann*What Is Wild Can Never DieDystopian Fantasy028.*Jamie Campbell*Murder in the NeighborhoodYoung Adult - Mystery029.*Megan Bedwell*Airplane: Ticket to a BoyfriendContemporary Fiction030.*Brandon Shire*A New CaseLegal Thriller031.*Jean Louise*Wry's ChagrinContemporary Fiction032.*KH LeMoyne*Dragon Rider's Strike -- A Portals of Destiny ShortFantasy Romance033.*Sheryl Fawcett*How I Got HereContemporary Fiction034.*Adan Ramie*Bad ReputationYoung Adult035.*John D. Ottini*Moment of TruthLiterary Fiction036.*Joel Ansel*Hanging in ChainsHorror037.*Barnaby Yard*TimeshareScience Fiction038.*Tony Held*Shadow of the IndianapolisHistorical Fiction - War Fiction039.*Monica La Porta*Luka's AwakeningParanormal Fiction040.*Tracy Marchini*Plucky Porky and the Maniacal PigsContemporary - Young Adult041.*Lisa Grace*Old Rat, New TrickScience Fiction042.*Mia Mitns*DescendYoung Adult - Science Fiction - Romance043.*Griffin Carmichael*Afternoon Tea and TentaclesHorror044.*Ernestine Tito Jones*The BestChildren's Stories




Thanks so much for organizing this, Andrew! I'm thrilled to be a part of it!


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

Only 44 so far... kind of a surprise it's so low.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Me too! I love having a troupe of us indies rallying together to pull off something fun. 

I feel like I'm a part of the Inklings, or Stratford-On-Odeon.


----------



## Joel Ansel (Oct 17, 2013)

geronl said:


> Only 44 so far... kind of a surprise it's so low.


Don't be so negative Captain Solo lol


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

Joel Ansel said:


> Don't be so negative Captain Solo lol


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

geronl said:


> Only 44 so far... kind of a surprise it's so low.


This is only the second time I'm coordinating a project like this, so, please bear with me... I'm making this up as we go along. 

Last year I made several mistakes behind the scenes. Not much harm done because it just meant extra work for me alone.

This year we agreed upon this project early in the year, and I thought there was ample time to write a story, have it proofread and submit it. Maybe the fact there _was_ so much time and the deadline seemed so far away made people a little bit complacent. That is probably the big mistake I made this year. I should have kept the project more alive in everyone's thoughts.

Whatever the case, there is still time.

I think we can extend the deadline to November 7th. Even if you haven't started, how much time does it take to write a 1000 word story for talented people like you?


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Andrew - thanks for the update and, once again, for your continued efforts on our behalf. If we don't hit the 101 story target (that I'm, perhaps wrongly, assuming is our aim), it won't be anybody's fault. 

Maybe if we keep this thread bumped, it will remind people who were intending to contribute that there's still time. And perhaps amend the thread title to include the new cut-off date?


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

Nobody's at fault (not sure there is really anything to be faulted for, not like its a crime)


----------



## A.A (Mar 30, 2012)

Andrew Ashling said:


> I think we can extend the deadline to November 7th. Even if you haven't started, how much time does it take to write a 1000 word story for talented people like you?


I agree. It doesn't take long at all to write and edit a high quality story of 1000 words. Get on it, people


----------



## Matt Ryan (Nov 16, 2012)

Thrilled to hear this is still a go!

I'll whip up my short story in short order.

Thanks Andrew for talking the helm on this again.


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

On my final go with mine. My editor has checked it, and ready to give it final polish. It's amazing how 1,000 words can still be tough.

Glad to hear the deadline has been moved, and everything is still going on this project. We'll get our 101 stories, I'm sure. We could even push, 202 pages of 101 stories for the second round? Hmm?


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

jdcore said:


> I'd like to make an offer which might be mutually beneficial. As some of you know I have a weekly fiction podcast where I read stories by indie authors to help promote their work. My third season will be beginning at about the time the book comes out next year. I could dedicate an episode to a few stories from the anthology.
> 
> I would read three stories, explaining that they are selections from the anthology and the specific authors chosen would have their bio read and their urls mentioned. I would time the episode to coincide with the book's release. If this seems like a good idea to everyone, I'll begin a dedicated thread in the lead up to publication for people who are willing to have their story included. If I get more than three willing authors, I'll pick three at random.


I've started the dedicated thread for this promotional side project. Here's the link to that thread. Please if you want to be included, make sure to comment THERE.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,223559.0.html


----------



## Elliott Webber (Sep 24, 2015)

I have a story I would love to submit, the only problem being that I haven't published anything under this name before, and only one short under another name. I was hoping to have my first novel out by now but the editing process has been more time consuming than anticipated. 

Do I still qualify?


----------



## sngraves (Aug 10, 2014)

I actually had no idea about this. I will totally get something together though. Are there genre requirements? Horror okay?


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

sngraves said:


> I actually had no idea about this. I will totally get something together though. Are there genre requirements? Horror okay?


I believe Horror is fine. Looking at the current list of stories, I see others in that genre.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Elliott Webber said:


> I have a story I would love to submit, the only problem being that I haven't published anything under this name before, and only one short under another name. I was hoping to have my first novel out by now but the editing process has been more time consuming than anticipated.
> 
> Do I still qualify?


I believe that the only requirement is that you have self-published something. I don't think it matters that it was published under another name. Go for it.


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

Just sent out my story to you Andrew, and just told another friend about this opportunity. I'm going to post on my social media to let people know about it. I've got a lot of Indie authors on my Facebook page that follow me.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

Is it only for Kboarders?

Probably the point, huh?


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

geronl said:


> Is it only for Kboarders?
> 
> Probably the point, huh?


I think Andrew mentions it can be from anyone in the submission guidelines at the beginning of this thread. The one requirement is that you have an Indie published "Something".


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

I wasn't aware of this until a couple days ago. I just hammered out a story for it and am sending it out to get some feedback now. I think it's a neat idea and would like to be involved if I can complete everything before the deadline.


----------



## Jennifer Lewis (Dec 12, 2013)

I just wrote my story today and came here to see if I was too late. I planned to write it ages ago but wanted to get to the right point in my series (it's about two of my characters) and got way behind this year. I'm so glad the deadline's been extended. Gives me time to edit it and send it in!


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

For people new to this project, please read the first post in this thread *How To Submit Your Story*.

If you sent a story recently you should have received notice of receipt.

Not opening this:










JK


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

I've updated the *spreadsheet* of the first edition.

Almost 40k downloads.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Interesting...and impressive! Thanks for the update, Andrew.


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

New deadline? Good !  I thought of a new idea- horror genre- about the concept of working your employees to death ( you can pretty much guess where the story goes from just that)

I can churn it out by Monday    Do I have a volunteer or two to read it? Let me know

Quick behind the scenes story about the story......I was at work and it was a pretty busy day and as most good stories do it just popped into my head fully formed. Gruesome ending and all. I was excited because I figured I could send it to my favorite place, Every Day Fiction in time for Halloween.
But then I remembered it was ALREADY October and too late to submit it for Halloween because they had already posted the stories that will appear this month. So I'll submit it here....Bigger audience anyhow.

So if you want to beta read it Monday let me know


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

Andrew, I was curious to how many authors we are up to. I've been passing the word around to see if we could get more stories from people. How are we doing? Are we almost to 101 authors this time around?


----------



## TonyWrites (Oct 1, 2013)

Andrew Ashling said:


> 038.*Tony Held*Shadow of the IndianapolisHistorical Fiction - War Fiction


I'm number 38 this year? Cool! 

On a more sober note, I would like to state that my story, which discusses and depicts the sinking of the USS _Indianapolis_ (CA-35), was written in honor of the 70th anniversary of the tragedy, which was observed this past July and August (the survivor spent four days and five nights adrift before rescue). I agree with the argument that if we forget the past, we are doomed to repeat it.


----------



## H. S. St. Ours (Mar 24, 2012)

MarilynVix said:


> It's amazing how 1,000 words can still be tough.


I know, right?


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

MarilynVix said:


> It's amazing how 1,000 words can still be tough.


I find 1,000 words much harder than 10,000 words.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Frank, I used to know a couple who owned a garage in Tucson, AZ. They had a sign up in the shop that said something about employees please waiting until after their shift was over before falling down dead. It was a darkly funny thing, and I remembered it word for word for many years but have sadly lost it now.

I wish I could help by beta reading for you, but I'm slammed trying to finish a novella before Saturday (and also a POD for upload -- gah!).


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

No problem She.... I found a Beta reader      Good luck on the novella....


----------



## Antara Mann (Nov 24, 2014)

Hmmm, I have auto-correct straight to curly quotations and run the find and replace but they are still straight quotes. At the end, i think this is the least thing readers are gonna look at.


----------



## Jennifer Lewis (Dec 12, 2013)

I submitted my story according to the directions in the first post, but never heard anything. I even did it again a few days ago  I'm not sure if Andrew got it. Maybe he's been inundated by 1000's of 1000 word stories.


----------



## Melisse (Jun 3, 2012)

I sent mine in last night but have not received a confirmation.


----------



## Melisse (Jun 3, 2012)

Anyone hear anything lately? Just curious.


----------



## Jennifer Lewis (Dec 12, 2013)

Just got an email from Andrew to confirm receipt


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_*Indie Anthology 2015 - Stories on the Go #2*_​

*#**Author* *Story * *Genre - Keywords*001.*Floyd Looney*TributeScience Fiction002.*Eric Feka*Where's Papoo?Literary Fiction003.*Edward M. Grant*What I Did at the WeekendHorror004.*Mark Gardner*My Own MonsterLiterary Fiction005.*R.M. Prioleau*The MasterFantasy - Gothic Horror006.*J.D. Core*FTSMystery007.*Zelah Meyer*Miss Ella's ShoeFairy Tale008.*J.E. Taylor*The UnderstudyHorror009.*Erik Hanberg*Eleventh Hour BrotherMystery010.*Marilyn Peake*Ghost WhispererYoung Adult - Paranormal - Mystery011.*T.K. Richardson*The Courting Literary Fiction012.*H.S. St.Ours*The Gift of StrangersScience Fiction013.*John March*AaraFantasy014.*Nadia Nader*The Secret GardenYoung Adult - Paranormal015.*H.S. Stone*A Cornucopia of Candy Literary Fiction016.*Geraldine Evans*The Station ThiefCozy Mystery017.*Raquel Lyon*A Question of BloodYoung Adult - Paranormal018.*Nirina Stone*True Love?Mystery019.*Phronk*I Shouldn't Have Eaten the Space CrabBizarro Fiction020.*Anya Allyn*The ValleyYoung Adult - Science Fiction021.*Kristy Tate*The Water from the Witching WellYoung Adult - Time Travel - Romance022.*Stella Wilkinson*ElementalYoung Adult023.*Caddy Rowland*Sweet Young ThingPsychological Thriller - Drama024.*Emily Martha Sorensen*Interplanetary EditionYoung Adult - Science Fiction025.*Annabel Chant*The Filth Monger and FelicityRomantic Suspense026.*Sam Kates*AngelicaApocalyptic - Science Fiction027.*Christine Jayne Vann*What Is Wild Can Never DieDystopian Fantasy028.*Jamie Campbell*Murder in the NeighborhoodYoung Adult - Mystery029.*Megan Bedwell*Airplane: Ticket to a BoyfriendContemporary Fiction030.*Brandon Shire*A New CaseLegal Thriller031.*Jean Louise*Wry's ChagrinContemporary Fiction032.*KH LeMoyne*Dragon Rider's Strike - A Portals of Destiny ShortFantasy Romance033.*Sheryl Fawcett*The RedheadContemporary Fiction034.*Adan Ramie*Bad ReputationYoung Adult035.*John D. Ottini*Moment of TruthLiterary Fiction036.*Joel Ansel*Hanging in ChainsHorror037.*Barnaby Yard*TimeshareScience Fiction038.*Tony Held*Shadow of the IndianapolisHistorical Fiction - War Fiction039.*Monica La Porta*Luka's AwakeningParanormal Fiction040.*Tracy Marchini*Plucky Porky and the Maniacal PigsContemporary - Young Adult041.*Lisa Grace*Old Rat, New TrickScience Fiction042.*Mia Mitns*DescendYoung Adult - Science Fiction - Romance043.*Griffin Carmichael*Afternoon Tea and TentaclesHorror044.*Ernestine Tito Jones*The BestChildren's Stories045.*Marilyn Vix*The InfectedZombie Horror046.*Elliott Webber*EvictionScience Fiction047.*Jennifer Lewis*The Bull Rider's Proposal aka The Longest Eight Seconds in the History of the World Romance048.*Stuart J. Whitmore*The Silent WolfScience Fiction049.*Melisse Aires*Blight Star, Bright StarScience Fiction - Romance050.*Ruth Nestvold*Thirteen Ways of Looking at a MonkeyScience Fiction


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Antara Man said:


> Hmmm, I have auto-correct straight to curly quotations and run the find and replace but they are still straight quotes. At the end, i think this is the least thing readers are gonna look at.


Antara,

I mailed you a few days ago that you probably forgot to attach the story.

As to the curly single quotes: paste the story into a text editor (not a word processor) like Notepad or Gedit and do a search/replace. That should solve it


----------



## CF (Jun 2, 2015)

Is this still open or has the deadline passed at 50 stories?


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

CF said:


> Is this still open or has the deadline passed at 50 stories?


I don't know the answer but, if I were you, I'd send it in anyway if it's ready.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

Should we go out to other sites and invite people to send stories?


----------



## T.K. (Mar 8, 2011)

So ummm.... is it too soon to ask about the book cover


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

T.K. Richardson said:


> So ummm.... is it too soon to ask about the book cover


I need the cover too - for the podcast thing - so in my opinion it's not too soon.


----------



## Hurricane John (Jul 12, 2010)

Any word on whether this anthology will be released before the new year? I believe the 2014 version was released December 14, 2014.


----------



## Hurricane John (Jul 12, 2010)

I guess it's hard to predict how many people will participate....only 50 this year. Perhaps next year (if there is another edition) Andrew might consider allowing more than one submission per author. Just a thought!


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

We are the beginning of December and 54 stories have been submitted.

I think this is far too few in comparison with the first anthology. I'm afraid this wouldn't reflect well on the anthology and the participants.

As I see it we can do two things.

a) Abandon the second edition and rejoice in the fact that the first is still going strong.

b) Publish the second edition if and when we reach 101 submissions. _(Without a set date, we could as well aim for the same number of stories as the first edition.)_


----------



## Gone To Croatan (Jun 24, 2011)

I'd vote to wait for 101 stories.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Just put up a fresh post for submissions. I bet a lot of the newer members are put off by the size of this one, I would be. 

I think 102 stories would be cool.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

do you think we should go to other forums and ask for submissions....


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

Since I wasn't in the first one, naturally I would vote for waiting for 101 -- and I agree that publishing with fewer is probably not a good idea. I'd be happy to help recruit and feel confident that at least some of my clients would be interested.

OTOH, the hard work for me is over, so my vote is just "advisory" at best. If the project is dropped, we all at least have fresh material we can do other things with.

If the project is _not_ dropped, I recommend a firm deadline and production schedule that are clearly and frequently communicated. The schedule can be generous, but without a firm deadline I feel that people will procrastinate to the point that 101 is never reached and the project dies quietly after all. What about April 30 for submissions and June for having it published as a summer sampler?


----------



## Darren Kirby (Oct 6, 2014)

I think we should at least match the number as the last installment - 101 stories by 101 authors.  I like both suggestions by Evanstar and geronl, and I would add a third:  each of us that has submitted a story already, ask our other author friends that we know have not submitted a story to see if they want to.  Give them until the end of January, for example, to get the story done and submitted to Andrew.  Often times a personal request goes a long way.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

So....

Will submissions be reopened or not....


----------



## jessie520 (Jul 26, 2015)

Watching this thread with interest. I'd be up for submitting a story if it's not yet closed.


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

Andrew Ashling said:


> We are the beginning of December and 54 stories have been submitted.
> 
> I think this is far too few in comparison with the first anthology. I'm afraid this wouldn't reflect well on the anthology and the participants.
> 
> ...


I'd vote for publishing it when there are enough stories. What if everyone in the book was to submit a second story?


----------



## Joel Ansel (Oct 17, 2013)

I also say we wait until we get the 101 again


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Or perhaps those who have submitted have other pen names they would like to feature? I wouldn't mind doing one for my Sibley name.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Caddy said:


> Or perhaps those who have submitted have other pen names they would like to feature? I wouldn't mind doing one for my Sibley name.


I like this idea. I have a pen name I'm launching next summer that I wouldn't mind giving a story over to


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

I vote for waiting for the 101 stories.


----------



## blancheking (Oct 15, 2015)

can we still submit stories? if so, wait for me


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

This feels like something we could have discussed and dealt with a month ago when the submissions guideline passed. Just sayin'.


----------



## T.K. (Mar 8, 2011)

> This feels like something we could have discussed and dealt with a month ago when the submissions guideline passed. Just sayin'


I agree. I don't think the number of stories matters. So the the title is "54 Stories on the Go." Why wait? In addition, it would be a nice way to build reader trust. They may come to expect a new edition each year. It's not the number that's important though. Just my thoughts...


----------



## T.K. (Mar 8, 2011)

This is disappointing, too.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

I suspect a lot of authors didn't submit because this wasn't being discussed. To the best of my recollection (without re-reading the entire thread) there never was a firm submission date. There never was a strong beta read cooperative exchange. There never was a definite publish date. *I am another writer who will be disappointed if this dies on the vine.* I would suggest rolling it out with the number we have. The reader really doesn't care how many stories the anthology contains. After all, it's free. However, if consensus is to go after more stories, let's be talking about it here every day and have a cut-off date of which we keep posting reminders. I also agree with Evenstar that starting a new thread is essential. No one is going to wade through 23 pages of posts.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

Sapphire said:


> I also agree with Evenstar that starting a new thread is essential. No one is going to wade through 23 pages of posts.


Just be sure to link to it from this thread so none of us get lost.


----------



## UnicornEmily (Jul 2, 2011)

YES.  I fully agree.  A new thread will be the best way to interest authors who haven't submitted a story yet.  And the deadline should be soon.  I'd say one month, but it's already December.  Maybe two weeks?

I think letting authors submit a second story under a pen name is a great idea.  You could still have 101 "authors" that way (even if it were fewer writers).

I've contributed mine, and I don't have a pen name.  Overall, I think that if we wait until we have 101 stories, it'll never happen; a few more will trickle in, but without a hard deaadline in a short period of time, it'll just wither on the vine.  So I'd say just launch before the end of December, even if there aren't any more stories, and take any more stories that come after the launch for a 2016 anthology.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

I wouldn't adverse to submitting a second story and indeed I have at least one nice flash piece lying around. No pen names for me, though, because I don't do pen names.

I'd also suggest starting a new thread and becoming a bit more proactive about recruiting writers, since I suspect that a lot of people either forgot (I almost did) or never looked at this thread.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Personally I'd prefer to have a quick deadline date (sometime in December) and publish with however many stories there are, rather than drag this out until 101 is reached.  I mean really, who knows when that would be??  Bad thing is, we won't be able to use the previous cover, but we'd have had to change it anyway, by adding Volume 2 or something like that.


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

Just a note to point out that fifty 1000-word stories is 50,000 words. That's novel length. For FREE.


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

T.K. Richardson said:


> I agree. I don't think the number of stories matters. So the the title is "54 Stories on the Go." Why wait? In addition, it would be a nice way to build reader trust. They may come to expect a new edition each year. It's not the number that's important though. Just my thoughts...


That's a great idea! *Stories on the Go, Volume 2* (or something like that) sounds like a wonderful book just in time for the holidays, with or without listing the number of stories.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

I say go for it! I love, love, love my flash piece, _Old Rat, New Trick_ and want it to see the light of day. I read it to a writers' group I belong to (full of harsh critics) and they were laughing at the unexpected twist.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

I'd like to see us get the 101 stories as well. I have two pen names I could submit stories under, to get the thing punched up, and if everyone who knows a writer who fits the rules will tell them about the anthology we can probably get a quick rush of stories.

We need a definite deadline for submissions, volunteer betas again (maybe just for those who haven't submitted before?), and clear formatting guidelines, to be ready to publish say, January 15th? Or maybe the 30th. That should be pretty easy to do since half the stories are done? 

I think starting a new thread would be best. Get the newbies on the board here interested. Most of them probably know nothing about this because the thread drops off so soon.

If we're going to go for more submissions, I'll post it over on another board I'm a member of, though most of those guys are here as well.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

I'd be willing to help with a cover, if one hasn't been done already. I'm not sure if we could use the same image and tweak it a bit? I have a little money for a stock image within reason, and some Photoshop skills (not an expert, but I can get by).


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

Without actually spending time finding where, I'm pretty sure I remember it being mentioned that we would use the same cover, just in a different colour, and it shouldn't be too hard for someone with basic skills to swap out the number, if need be.


----------



## T.K. (Mar 8, 2011)

Andrew, can we have an answer soon?


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Raquel Lyon said:


> Without actually spending time finding where, I'm pretty sure I remember it being mentioned that we would use the same cover, just in a different colour, and it shouldn't be too hard for someone with basic skills to swap out the number, if need be.


I thought that was what had been decided, but it's been so long since I'd read the majority of the thread I wasn't sure. I can do color and number changing, even change up the tag line if I had the psd file.

Anxiously awaiting Andrew's dropping in with more news, a decision, suggestions, whatever.


----------



## Hurricane John (Jul 12, 2010)

Andrew Ashling said:


> We are the beginning of December and 54 stories have been submitted.
> 
> I think this is far too few in comparison with the first anthology. I'm afraid this wouldn't reflect well on the anthology and the participants.
> 
> ...


Andrew this is just my opinion, but.....

1. I'm not sure I understand the logic behind waiting until you reach 101 stories before publishing. After all it's not the number of stories, but the quality of the writing that the readers will care about.

2. If you decide to cancel the anthology because there are only 54 stories , that would be a disappointed and insult to the authors who chose to participate.

3. If your heart isn't in this project, then perhaps you should cancel publishing Stories on the Go #2, but at least be honest with us.

4. The anthology is being offered as a free eBook. Does it matter that there aren't 101 stories like the previous edition? If you plan on making this an annual publication, then maybe you should go with what you got.


----------



## T.K. (Mar 8, 2011)

It appears this anthology is sinking. It's too bad the 54 authors who have submitted to it can't move ahead with publishing it. I understand life gets busy and things get in the way, but there was a deadline, a contract, and an expectation of publication.


----------



## Kate. (Oct 7, 2014)

I bookmarked this thread when it started, but I've had deadline on top of deadline for the last four months. Things are easing up now and I'd still love to be a part of the collection, if it's not too late.

I'm also friends with another author who'd be keen to join if he were given a couple of weeks to prepare a story. That would push us up to 56 entries.  

(IMHO, I feel like it would be better to wait for 101 entries, even if it takes a few more months. If this were a stand-alone it would be fine with any number, but having a sequel that's half the length of the original collection would look odd.)


----------



## CF (Jun 2, 2015)

As a first time contributor I'm really looking forward to this being published either with 54, 101 or however many stories end up being included in it. Hopefully that's still going to happen.


----------



## WriterThatWas (Feb 16, 2011)

Just weighing in, but I'd be disappointed to see the project shelved.  

Since the call-to-submit has been reinstated, I've recently asked friends to consider stories. And if there is a new deadline and an option for submission under separate pen names (I have one for a different genre and suspect other authors do as well), I'd be happy to rise to that challenge.

54 or 101, either seems good but I think some fixed dates would help and that would bolster enthusiasm. It's also hard to plan for cooperative promotion/marketing if we don't have some sort of target.


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

I think we should publish with 54 authors. It's Stories on the Go #2. It always seemed the number of authors was second anyway.
Sticking with once a year publication for the followers is key. I do have another pen name that I could work on a story for. I haven't tried a flash fiction in that genre, and it would be fun. But I think it's key to get it published. One a year would be better than waiting. Especially since it's all ready to go right now. ;-) If we only got 54 writers now, waiting until 101 might be an awful long wait. I say go for publishing now like we did with the first. If people know there is one every year, we might get more people involved by the fact it reoccurs each year. Nice if the project became an Indie institution.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

If 47 authors who have already submitted would commit to doing a story under a pen name, and it could be done in say, a week, maybe a couple would volunteer to do the extra formatting. I'd be happy to kick in another story (got one in mind right now), and I've already offered to update the cover. We've still got some time, and some help for Andrew might just be what we need to get this thing out. I'd hate for the project to die.

Next year, if we decide to do this, we'll need a stronger push for submissions and an entry date early in the year. This anthology could be a great push for new authors.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm going to write a story and submit it, no later than Friday. I can do two, actually. FWIW I've edited an anthology before. I can help with editing and formatting, if need be.

I'm sorry I wasn't aware of this earlier.


----------



## Hurricane John (Jul 12, 2010)

Hey Andrew

How about some direction here. Are you cancelling the project or waiting until you reach 102 submissions? In either case we need to know what is happening. Are going forward with the book?

Don't leave us talking to ourselves.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

I'll get to work on a second story under a different name.

In the absence of Andrew (lets not forget it's a really manic time of year for a lot of people, for instance my husband is working over 100 hours a week until Christmas!) I suggest we set a new firm submissions deadline of Friday 18 December, then aim to get it out for start of January. I will start a new thread tonight if Andrew does not appear to say otherwise and we can do a big push to get the numbers up. What do you think?


----------



## T.K. (Mar 8, 2011)

Personally, I'd like to see it published as it is and in December.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

T.K. Richardson said:


> Personally, I'd like to see it published as it is and in December.


Okay, no worries, in that case then I'm going to leave it and wait for Andrew to make the decision


----------



## Kate. (Oct 7, 2014)

I'd be okay with an 18th Dec deadline. My story's with a beta reader now so I should be able to submit it by this weekend.


----------



## H. S. St. Ours (Mar 24, 2012)

Lisa Grace said:


> I say go for it! I love, love, love my flash piece, _Old Rat, New Trick_ and want it to see the light of day.


I agree. I'd say go, too. Like many of you, I have another story (or two or three) I could submit, but I'm happy with the one piece and don't think 101 is a magic number (except in base 10). Still, I respect Andrew's right to decide for us, since he's been the driving force from the beginning.


----------



## T.K. (Mar 8, 2011)

I think it would be fine to set a new deadline and publish whenever, but Andrew gave us two choices: wait til who knows when or cancel it altogether. Even if we vote to extend the deadline I feel the lack of response from him leaves us all in limbo and those who are submitting more stories may be doing so for no reason. And it's not like we can move ahead and publish without Andrew - he has the files to all previously submitted stories. So without him we're a sunk ship.  I know life circumstances get in the way but this is unprofessional.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

I have another flash fiction piece in a different genre (thriller) I could submit right away. BUT, I don't have a pen name and do not want to establish one. I publish only under my own name. I gather that the general consensus is only one story per name even if two stories from the same author are allowed. If an extra one is needed and the anthology will allow two stories under the same name, let me know.


----------



## UnicornEmily (Jul 2, 2011)

Yeah, I could do two stories under my name, if two stories by the same author were allowed.  I don't have a pen name, but I could write another flash short story.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

I'd rather stick with however many stories we have by whatever date is chosen as a deadline.  (Which I would prefer to be sooner rather than later.)  54, 58, 60......  that's plenty of stories to get for free.


----------



## Hurricane John (Jul 12, 2010)

T.K. Richardson said:


> I think it would be fine to set a new deadline and publish whenever, but Andrew gave us two choices: wait til who knows when or cancel it altogether. Even if we vote to extend the deadline I feel the lack of response from him leaves us all in limbo and those who are submitting more stories may be doing so for no reason. And it's not like we can move ahead and publish without Andrew - he has the files to all previously submitted stories. So without him we're a sunk ship.  I know life circumstances get in the way but this is unprofessional.


Well said.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Let's not forget what a huge undertaking this was the first time. Andrew wasn't "hired" as a "professional". He did the last one to do something nice for all of us. Calling him out when none of us know his situation is pretty harsh. Maybe life has thrown him a few curveballs right now. I have no idea, and I doubt anyone else does either. Cut the guy a break.


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

Caddy said:


> Let's not forget what a huge undertaking this was the first time. Andrew wasn't "hired" as a "professional". He did the last one to do something nice for all of us. Calling him out when none of us know his situation is pretty harsh. Maybe life has thrown him a few curveballs right now. I have no idea, and I doubt anyone else does either. Cut the guy a break.


I feel the same way. Having compiled and edited a couple of anthologies, I know how time-consuming and difficult it is. Andrew volunteered to do this as a fellow author. It's not like he's getting paid for it or anything, and life does sometimes get in the way of all our good intentions regarding the creation of new books.


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

Caddy said:


> Let's not forget what a huge undertaking this was the first time. Andrew wasn't "hired" as a "professional". He did the last one to do something nice for all of us. Calling him out when none of us know his situation is pretty harsh. Maybe life has thrown him a few curveballs right now. I have no idea, and I doubt anyone else does either. Cut the guy a break.


Well said, Caddy. I'm feeling quite uncomfortable reading some of the recent comments. Let's not forget how generous Andrew has been working on these projects. If I were him, I'd be on the verge of turning round and saying, _stuff the lot of you_.


----------



## A.A (Mar 30, 2012)

Andrew Ashling said:


> We are the beginning of December and 54 stories have been submitted.
> 
> I think this is far too few in comparison with the first anthology. I'm afraid this wouldn't reflect well on the anthology and the participants.
> 
> ...


Good call, Andrew 

I'd personally like to wait for 101 stories. I totally agree it doesn't reflect well on a number of levels to publish with less.
If it gets decided that it will be abandoned, I won't mind and I'll do something else with the story.

You did an amazing job with the first one and it's to your credit it's still going strong 

Guys, Andrew's running this ship - consider what a great job he did with the first edition and I think he's right about this one. Do we really want a heap of reviews that say "what happened to the 101 stories? This is paltry."


----------



## WriterThatWas (Feb 16, 2011)

Caddy said:


> Let's not forget what a huge undertaking this was the first time. Andrew wasn't "hired" as a "professional". He did the last one to do something nice for all of us. Calling him out when none of us know his situation is pretty harsh. Maybe life has thrown him a few curveballs right now. I have no idea, and I doubt anyone else does either. Cut the guy a break.


Ditto.


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

I agree with those saying that we shouldn't jump on Andrew.  Who knows what else he has on his plate.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks all for your thoughts and comments.

I'm glad to see there's still enough enthusiasm for this project.

What do you think of this:

* I'm not all that sure that filling up the anthology with pen names is a good thing. It seems a convenient solution now, but at the end of the road maybe we'll have to disappoint new writers because all the slots are filled. But, a lot of you _do_ have pen names and inspiration for several flash stories. Maybe you could keep a story ready in case filling up the anthology becomes a problem. By all means write it now, but don't send it in yet. (That said, I suspect there were a few authors who submitted under two names in the first edition. ) I hope we can agree that the pen name as well must have a website that can be published in the bio.

* We leave the deadline open and we'll publish when we reach 101 (or 102 as someone has proposed stories). This would leave all of us free for the holidays when we'll be busy enough as it is.

* If it really takes too long to reach 101 stories, let's evaluate the situation end March, and if you agree we'll open the anthology for pen names.

* New deadline could be spring or summer/vacation 2016

_Sorry, pushed "publish" too soon._


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

Andrew Ashling said:


> Thanks all for your thoughts and comments.
> 
> I'm glad to see there's still enough enthusiasm for this project.
> 
> ...


So what I'm hearing is no to the pen names and no to the publishing as is, but let's wait to fill up to some arbitrary number we probably won't ever reach considering that we have been taking submissions for months already.


----------



## Herc- The Reluctant Geek (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks Andrew. As my aging brain has trouble changing tack once a course is set, so I'd like to see if I've got this right.

We wait until the winter/summer hols are over and see how many new stories we get. If we get enough to fill 101 spots, we're all good. If we fall short, those with pen names will be asked to add another story until we get to 101/102. New stories and any pen name stories will be added the usual way - first come, first served sort of thing.

New publication window is March.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

We could post info on author-based sites to request stories. But is there a page to link to....


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

Andrew Ashling said:


> Thanks all for your thoughts and comments.
> 
> I'm glad to see there's still enough enthusiasm for this project.
> 
> ...


I think this sounds good. I'm guessing that authors stopped submitting when it looked like the deadline had passed. We could also specifically reach out to other authors to invite them to submit a story. It might help to open up a brand new thread on KBoards announcing a call for submissions, so that authors who no longer read this thread, thinking the deadline has passed, will notice the new thread. You could link to this thread if you wanted the previous information available.


----------



## Kate. (Oct 7, 2014)

A new thread is a great idea. I joined the forums during the last Stories On The Go but didn't open the thread because it was 30+ pages long. I assumed the project was probably completed and so missed out on being a part of the first collection.   Silly me.


----------



## Francesp (Mar 3, 2014)

I can get something to submit ready as soon as school break hits if it's still open. If it's okay to spread the word to other authors, I can key in my writer's group/s as well. 
Do contributors need to be kboard active?

Thanks
Frances


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Sounds like a plan to me, Andrew. I'm willing to write another if need be (and I can always use it for something, if not).

For those just coming in, contributors do not need to be kboards members, but must have published something prior to this submission. So, if you know of someone who could write a good story at 1K words max, then clue them in. I can't remember if we were taking erotica -- hopefully someone with a better memory will chime in, though I think we were -- but all other genres are certainly welcome.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

she-la-ti-da said:


> Sounds like a plan to me, Andrew. I'm willing to write another if need be (and I can always use it for something, if not).
> 
> For those just coming in, contributors do not need to be kboards members, but must have published something prior to this submission. So, if you know of someone who could write a good story at 1K words max, then clue them in. I can't remember if we were taking erotica -- hopefully someone with a better memory will chime in, though I think we were -- but all other genres are certainly welcome.


Is there a page to link to though.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

geronl said:


> Is there a page to link to though.


Not really, but you can always refer to the first post of this thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,207538.msg2890539.html#msg2890539. I try to keep that as complete and current as I can.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

Andrew Ashling said:


> Not really, but you can always refer to the first post of this thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,207538.msg2890539.html#msg2890539. I try to keep that as complete and current as I can.


gotcha


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

I submitted my story last week and suggested the opportunity to some fellow authors. Hope it helps.


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

Still working on something worthy to submit    
How many stories have been officially agttached to date?


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

how many times has the first one been downloaded anyhoo


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

oakwood said:


> Andrew posted stats October (thread page 21 http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,207538.500.html ) narly 40.000 downloads.


that is great


----------



## ChristineJVann (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy New Year all! Just catching up on this as I hadn't checked progress for a while. Do we have some way of advertising beyond this board? I'm quite happy to post on my personal website and so forth to spend word if we have some official wording and guidance on deadlines etc?

I wasn't a part of the previous anthology and am looking forward to seeing this one done. I'd happily submit a second piece under the same name if wanted, and can spread the word. Let me know if I can help at all.


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

Marilyn Peake said:


> I think this sounds good. I'm guessing that authors stopped submitting when it looked like the deadline had passed.


Yeah, this. I assumed it was all wrapped up, and was a bit gutted. I may even have something suitable to submit, I'll take a look.


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

OK, bump, as they say.

Is this book still going ahead? I think I have something I'd like to submit, but it needs a bit of work to get it in order. As I'm "officially" taking a break from writing at the moment, it would be good to know that the project is still live (even if resting) before putting that work in.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

I fervently hope it does go ahead. I just gained a new follower on Twitter who tweeted me with a photo of the cover of the first volume, saying that's where I came to her attention and she's going to look up my other works. And I've had something similar happen previously. Okay, two extra readers gained isn't going to enable me to quit my day job, but it's a couple of steps closer and shows how effective a marketing tool the first book was (is).


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Is someone going to start a fresh thread about submitting to this anthology? No one not already on board is going to read 25 pages to know it's not too late for participation.


----------



## H. S. St. Ours (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm with you. Whatever you think works best.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Sapphire said:


> Is someone going to start a fresh thread about submitting to this anthology? No one not already on board is going to read 25 pages to know it's not too late for participation.


I am "technically challenged." *Could someone create a NEW post calling for new submissions and reference the instructions in the opening post of this thread?*


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

Sapphire said:


> I am "technically challenged." *Could someone create a NEW post calling for new submissions and reference the instructions in the opening post of this thread?*


The someone who should do that is Andrew. Nobody else has the story files, so for anyone else to do so would be presumptuous that the anthology is even going to be compiled, which - so far as I can tell - has never been committed to.


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

Sapphire said:


> Is someone going to start a fresh thread about submitting to this anthology? No one not already on board is going to read 25 pages to know it's not too late for participation.


I don't know about that - after all, I did. It's not a huge stretch to click to the end of any thread.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

Andrew updated the first post in this thread to reflect the new deadline. I think we're good. We just need to reach out to other authors to let them know about this great opportunity. I reached out to a small group myself.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

I recommend updating the first post in this thread to have the required subject line for submission emails use 2016 instead of 2015 (or use an alternative that isn't year-specific). Right now it would be easy for someone to think that the (extended) deadline has passed, because that required subject line refers to 2015 and the deadline FAQ refers to March/April without specifying the year.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

I just realized the thread subject also refers to 2015, so taking that out of the first post's subject might help people understand that this project is still accepting submissions and also help catch attention when the thread is bumped by new replies.


----------



## George Saoulidis (Feb 2, 2016)

Help me. I can't figure out the curly quotes. 
On scrivener, I put in the curly but it gets straightened. I uncheck the box on the export options. Still the same.
On word, I set it to autocorrect to curly quotes. Nothing happens. Yes, I've done the replace as the same " with ", it makes them into these <<>>


----------



## J.T. Williams (Aug 7, 2014)

Crenel said:


> I just realized the thread subject also refers to 2015, so taking that out of the first post's subject might help people understand that this project is still accepting submissions and also help catch attention when the thread is bumped by new replies.


Hmm, since this is still accepting submissions I might should send something in.


----------



## George Saoulidis (Feb 2, 2016)

J.T. Williams said:


> Hmm, since this is still accepting submissions I might should send something in.


I went through the reviews on the first collection, and there are plenty that mention that the stories are snippets, not standalone. Keep that in mind.

EDIT: I meant that that was bad, they should be standalone.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Flash fiction stories are stand alones. Complete stories in a thousand words.


----------



## P.T. Phronk (Jun 6, 2014)

Lisa Grace said:


> Flash fiction stories are stand alones. Complete stories in a thousand words.


Yeah, as a reader I'd be disappointed if I came across excerpts in a collection billed as flash fiction. That's an easy way to get people to tune out.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

I was recently perusing the reviews of the first anthology and was struck by how often reviewers mention that they intended looking up more works by some of the authors. Seems to me that the first volume has been quite successful in bringing at least some of our names to the attention of readers who might otherwise never have stumbled across us. So let's do everything we can to make sure the second volume goes ahead. Hint, hint, to anyone considering submitting a story...


----------



## Cap&#039;n Crunch (Aug 10, 2009)

Don't know if this is still happening but I'm submitting my flash fic in an hour anyway. 

But the first post really needs to be updated. It's confusing and makes it seem like this is done and dusted.


----------



## George Saoulidis (Feb 2, 2016)

Crenel said:


> I just realized the thread subject also refers to 2015, so taking that out of the first post's subject might help people understand that this project is still accepting submissions and also help catch attention when the thread is bumped by new replies.


Thank you for your help. I sent my story plus the info.

So, how many stories are there by now?


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

One more now, I submitted on Wednesday night.


----------



## Melisse (Jun 3, 2012)

I've had readers contact me if I am going to continue the cyborg story I had in the first antho, which I am.


----------



## George Saoulidis (Feb 2, 2016)

Bordeaux said:


> I've had readers contact me if I am going to continue the cyborg story I had in the first antho, which I am.


Well done!


----------



## Hurricane John (Jul 12, 2010)

George Saoulidis said:


> Thank you for your help. I sent my story plus the info.
> 
> So, how many stories are there by now?


Just going by the people who posted and claimed to have submitted a story since Andrew's announcement of 54, I'd say we are at approximately 60 submissions. Of course only Andrew knows the true number and you probably won't hear from him until the end of March, early April. &#128522;


----------



## George Saoulidis (Feb 2, 2016)

Bumping the thread so people can submit stories and get this ball rolling till Andrew comes back.


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

Bumping again. Come on folks! We've just got 60 authors. Churn out a Flash Fiction story, and join us. Need more along for the ride.


----------



## UnicornEmily (Jul 2, 2011)

Someone NEEDS to edit the title of the thread to change 2015 to 2016.  Authors won't be checking out this thread to submit a short story if they think it's been published already.

Also, if you're desperate for more short stories, maybe make a post on Ralan with submission guidelines for the flash fiction anthology?


----------



## Abderian (Apr 5, 2012)

UnicornEmily said:


> Someone NEEDS to edit the title of the thread to change 2015 to 2016. Authors won't be checking out this thread to submit a short story if they think it's been published already.
> 
> Also, if you're desperate for more short stories, maybe make a post on Ralan with submission guidelines for the flash fiction anthology?


This is true. I was looking here out of curiosity. I had to look back to the first post and then to a previous thread to find out what it's about. Plenty of noobs like myself will read the title and pass over it.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

Can someone just post an explanation and link that I can copy and paste to writers forums on Facebook


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

If this ever does go ahead can we please have the option to switch out our previous submissions. I've got better stuff now than when I wrote the other one last year


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

I think Andrew is the only one who can edit the thread title, unless one of the mods will do it.

I think at this point we need a new thread started, with updated information so newer writers don't have to slog through all of this to be updated on what's going on.

I'd love for this project to go forward, even if we have to break up responsibilities so one person doesn't have it all on their shoulders. We could farm out collecting submissions and making sure each story is beta read (unless the writer had submitted a story for the first volume, maybe?), for example. Formatting could also be someone's responsibility. Then Andrew could take the finished file and upload it, and handle the rest of the tasks (or he could decide to let someone handle parts).


----------



## J.T. Williams (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm still wanting to jump in. I assume submissions are still open. I will submit soon.


----------



## writer-artist-mom (Feb 21, 2015)

One more, I just submitted mine  

I only clicked on this thread because I wondered when #3 might be happening for this year, then I read the last 2 pages of the thread and realized #2 still hasn't happened yet. I had meant to write something just for this last summer but it never happened. When I saw how it's barely over half of the stories needed, I wrote one this morning! I had my developmental editor that I use for my novels read and edit it.

Here's hoping more people see this and figure out there's still time for them to submit!


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

Eliza Marie Jones said:


> One more, I just submitted mine
> 
> I only clicked on this thread because I wondered when #3 might be happening for this year, then I read the last 2 pages of the thread and realized #2 still hasn't happened yet. I had meant to write something just for this last summer but it never happened. When I saw how it's barely over half of the stories needed, I wrote one this morning! I had my developmental editor that I use for my novels read and edit it.
> 
> Here's hoping more people see this and figure out there's still time for them to submit!


I hope so too. We got to get the 2015 changed to 2016 so people don't think it's over. We totally need more people still. Thank you so much for stepping up. That is awesome! Just need some more authors to do this, and we'll be golden.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

J.T. Williams said:


> I'm still wanting to jump in. I assume submissions are still open. I will submit soon.


Absolutely, JT. Jump in.

And anyone else thinking about it - it's kind of obvious, but the more submissions we get, and the quicker, the more likely this is to go ahead.


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

Could we not start a new thread, copying over the info in the top post here, until such time as Andrew is back and/or a moderator can change the thread title here? This thread is pretty much choked with people asking for updates now, and any information not in the top post is hard to find. I'm sure the mods would merge the threads for us later to avoid any ongoing confusion?

Given the number of cover reveal, promo, double quotation mark, and British English threads, I can't see a problem with this, though I'm sure there'll be one


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm pretty sure March is over. 

No update sooo....

I'm pretty sure this project is dead.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

jdcore said:


> I'm pretty sure March is over.
> 
> No update sooo....
> 
> I'm pretty sure this project is dead.


Sadly, I think you might be right. I might have to do something else with my little flash-fiction story.


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

I could be wrong, but I believe Andrew last said this:



> * We leave the deadline open and we'll publish when we reach 101 (or 102 as someone has proposed stories). This would leave all of us free for the holidays when we'll be busy enough as it is.
> 
> * If it really takes too long to reach 101 stories, let's evaluate the situation end March, and if you agree we'll open the anthology for pen names.
> 
> * New deadline could be spring or summer/vacation 2016


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

Something you guys may have missed is that this anthology IIRC doesn't require any kind of exclusivity or even first rights. There is nothing stopping you from submitting the story here AND using it elsewhere, simultaneously even. Give Andrew time. He will either do it or he won't. Complaining and nagging is not helping. Keep writing, keep publishing and do whatever you want with your submitted stories because he's not requesting any kind of exclusivity.


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

Nagging? It's April the freakin' tenth!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

GeorgeDonnelly said:


> Something you guys may have missed is that this anthology IIRC doesn't require any kind of exclusivity or even first rights. There is nothing stopping you from submitting the story here AND using it elsewhere, simultaneously even. Give Andrew time. He will either do it or he won't. Complaining and nagging is not helping. Keep writing, keep publishing and do whatever you want with your submitted stories because he's not requesting any kind of exclusivity.


No, there is no exclusivity required in these stories, but there might be a matter of timing. If someone wanted to have the flash-fic as a precursor to a story to be published in 2016, the flash-fic would need to be published before the subsequent story. If writers have been mentioning the anthology to readers to create anticipation of their upcoming story, that's something that would be nice to resolve as well. So... exclusivity? No. Other considerations? Yes.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

Get the paddles! "Clear!"


----------



## A.A (Mar 30, 2012)

The issue was that not enough people submitted their stories.

Why? I'm not sure. It's only 1000 words.

If you're reading this and you're a writer, why not submit a story?


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

jdcore said:


> Nagging? It's April the freakin' tenth!


In February, _Grimm & Grimmer: 4_ was published, with probably the best short story I've ever written. It was two and a half _years_ late. This isn't even two and a half weeks yet, chill.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

alawston said:


> In February, _Grimm & Grimmer: 4_ was published, with probably the best short story I've ever written. It was two and a half _years_ late. This isn't even two and a half weeks yet, chill.


How many opportunities were missed in that two and a half years? You'll never know. Maybe none, maybe something life-changing. Delays matter, and lost opportunities cost, even where there is no direct monetary payout. Even if you are that cavalier about ignoring lost opportunities, telling others to be is a bit presumptuous.

Also, this is much more than two and a half weeks late, since the book was originally scheduled to be published months ago. I don't think anyone who has held on this long should be chided for wanting some kind of answer on whether the project is dead or not. Patience is a virtue but our lives are finite. After a reasonable time, "patience" turns into squandering our limited resource of time.



A.A said:


> The issue was that not enough people submitted their stories.
> 
> Why? I'm not sure. It's only 1000 words.
> 
> If you're reading this and you're a writer, why not submit a story?


Part of the problem, as mentioned earlier, is that the subject of this thread specifically references 2015, so any new potential contributors will probably skip right over the thread. It looks like old news, not interesting. Andrew has not changed it nor has a moderator stepped in to help, so recruitment is increasingly difficult the farther in the past 2015 is. If even that minor change had been done, I might have more hope for this project, but at this point I'm assuming it will never be published. I tried recruiting others directly, but I can't blame them at this point for declining since it looks abandoned.

Also, even if it's only 1000 words, they should be good words -- to get the full benefit of participating, they'd better be such great words, such a prime use of that limited real estate, that readers are eager to read more. There's no point in putting in 1000 sloppy words. So it takes time, attention, etc., and active writers (like those I invited) often have a full plate already.

Not sure I can meaningfully use the story I wrote for it elsewhere, but maybe I'll toss it in the back of future books as bonus material or something. I'm disappointed, but not as bitter as this might make me sound. I know it was a volunteer effort and no promises were made. It would have been cool and I wanted to be a part of it, and I'll still promote it if it does finally get published. For me, it's better to just assume it won't and focus my thoughts and efforts on more productive things.


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

Crenel said:


> How many opportunities were missed in that two and a half years? You'll never know. Maybe none, maybe something life-changing. Delays matter, and lost opportunities cost, even where there is no direct monetary payout. Even if you are that cavalier about ignoring lost opportunities, telling others to be is a bit presumptuous.


I don't think anyone who's known me personally for the last two and a half years would describe me as having been 'cavalier' about the delay. Adjectives like 'incandescent' and 'apoplectic' may have been employed more adroitly. The point is that although delays may 'matter', they are also pretty much an inevitable part of publishing at every level. And I don't think that sharing advice to take a relaxed view of things in the light of experience is 'presumptuous'. If it turns out it is, then this entire sub-forum is pretty much founded on presumption.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

alawston said:


> In February, _Grimm & Grimmer: 4_ was published, with probably the best short story I've ever written. It was two and a half _years_ late. This isn't even two and a half weeks yet, chill.


As others have mentioned, this anthology was originally discussed and planned over_ a year_ ago, to be released in late 2015. And not only has the title of this thread never been changed, but the person who initiated it hasn't been heard from, for months. I realize that "stuff happens" and Life (with a capital L) sometimes steps in to distract us and keep us otherwise occupied--that's totally understandable. (He was volunteering his time, which is sometimes more than we bargain for.) But, in the meantime, life has to go on for everyone else as well. If the project is scrapped, or delayed, that's fine, no skin off my back, but it would be nice to know. As writers/business owners, we need to make plans too.


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

Jena H said:


> As others have mentioned, this anthology was originally discussed and planned over_ a year_ ago, to be released in late 2015. And not only has the title of this thread never been changed, but the person who initiated it hasn't been heard from, for months. I realize that "stuff happens" and Life (with a capital L) sometimes steps in to distract us and keep us otherwise occupied--that's totally understandable. (He was volunteering his time, which is sometimes more than we bargain for.) But, in the meantime, life has to go on for everyone else as well. If the project is scrapped, or delayed, that's fine, no skin off my back, but it would be nice to know.


OK, so it's four months late. That's still very small beer. Even with _Grimm & Grimmer 4_ out, I'm still waiting on two other small press collections that are both 18 months past their intended release date. Has that had consequences to my own plans? Sure, but I don't carp at volunteers, and I don't patronise people suggesting everyone just relax. I'm sure AA will be along at some point with an update - he's still actively posting on KBoards, after all - but I'm equally sure he'll be a bit put out by some of the kvetching on here when, as you say, he's volunteered a significant amount of his own time and energy.



Jena H said:


> As writers/business owners, we need to make plans too.


If everyone really was as business-minded as they pretend to be in this forum, they'd do a sight more contingency/disaster recovery planning than would allow them to be flummoxed by this delay.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

The thing that could be an issue is that if you have a story accepted for this project, what you would be selling to another publisher wouldn't be first rights. I'm not totally sure, but many places won't take reprints, so it can be a problem.

I've already put my story into one of my own collections, so it didn't matter to me, but to those looking to be paid they may not be able to just blithely place the work elsewhere.

Still, maybe Andrew will pop in and rework the thread to make it obvious to be open to submissions until a reasonable date (say, April 30, or May 15). We may need to get volunteers, as I've mentioned, to handle some of the work for him (final edit, formatting, etc). I'd like to see this move forward myself, but if we can't work it out it's no loss to me, really. But I would have a sad.


----------



## A.A (Mar 30, 2012)

Crenel said:


> How many opportunities were missed in that two and a half years? You'll never know. Maybe none, maybe something life-changing. Delays matter, and lost opportunities cost, even where there is no direct monetary payout. Even if you are that cavalier about ignoring lost opportunities, telling others to be is a bit presumptuous.
> 
> Also, this is much more than two and a half weeks late, since the book was originally scheduled to be published months ago. I don't think anyone who has held on this long should be chided for wanting some kind of answer on whether the project is dead or not. Patience is a virtue but our lives are finite. After a reasonable time, "patience" turns into squandering our limited resource of time.
> 
> ...


I'm not chiding anyone. Seriously. I'm trying to encourage people to send in stories. It goes without saying that the stories should be good. And the stories should have a beginning, middle and end. I think the majority of writers at Kboards are hard working and serious about their writing. I worked hard on mine, plus had it beta read by 5 people.

If I were Andrew, I'd be really disappointed that this didn't come together and I'd be over it. It looks a bit lame to publish one book of 101 stories and then the next in the series has... 62 or something. If Andrew's given up on ever getting enough stories to go ahead with it, possibly someone else could take it on and publish a different sort of indie flash stories volume. Because I don't have time to take on something that huge, I'm not putting my hand up.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

A.A said:


> someone else could take it on and publish a different sort of indie flash stories volume. Because I don't have time to take on something that huge, I'm not putting my hand up.


All you have to is go through and message all the people who say they submitted a story to OP with your offer and the same kind of standard permission text OP posted in message 1 of the thread. Then make another thread seeking even more submissions and noting how many you have so far. Set a deadline. Then publish.

If you don't want OP to publish your story, email him. If you need a story for something else, why not just write it? We're writers. We can produce stories at the drop of a hat (figuratively).

There is literally no problem here that can not be solved through you taking action of some kind. (Said action not including complaining.) I'm going to share this thread on twitter and see if I can find more authors to contribute.


----------



## A.A (Mar 30, 2012)

Here's another idea. Split the volume in genres and publish separately. 25 stories a volume. Same cover as the original, but clearly stating the genre. Any genre that falls short of 25 stories can have doubles - authors writing more than one story (some authors will readily write more than one 1000-word story)
Each author of a genre puts in a small amount to pay someone for the interior layout and editing - directly to whoever is going to do the job.

Readers should still be happy. The volumes would still be free and they are more likely to like stories within their chosen genre. We have more real estate out there on the also boughts. 
Downside: it's nice to all be in one volume and also less trouble to promote and maybe more likely to stay higher in the rankings.

Anyway, just a thought.


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

GeorgeDonnelly said:


> I'm going to share this thread on twitter and see if I can find more authors to contribute.


I wouldn't be asking others to submit to this project if I were you. We have no idea if this project is even still alive on any level. Why? Because Andrew is MIA from the thread. For MONTHS people have been asking him to update the title, or to tell us if he even plans to move forward, or to update us as to the current story count. And he's ignoring us. It's not as though he has just been too busy to drop in with an update. He's still actively posting on the forum on other threads.

But you're right. There are things we can do to actively impact the project. I'm going to do one of those things right now.

I hereby officially withdraw my story from inclusion, and I encourage others to do so as well.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

Maybe we can do genre-specific ones.


----------



## ConnieBDowell (Feb 15, 2016)

Like others, I'd love to submit, but want to wait until I know my submission isn't going into a black hole. While it won't hurt to polish up one of my flash stories I've had hanging around, waiting for the right project (and I do intend to do this, regardless) I'd rather not have a story waiting indefinitely on a project that may never happen, not for first rights or timing reasons, just because it's a loose end that may never get tied up. It's a shame. This looks like it could have been (may still become?) an awesome project. If someone else sets up a different one (or ones), I'd certainly be interested and will keep watching this thread for a while and hoping.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

jdcore said:


> I hereby officially withdraw my story from inclusion, and I encourage others to do so as well.


We all have to make our own decisions based on our own criteria and analysis, but personally I see no value in withdrawing mine, nor would I encourage others to. If the project comes to fruition, it will still have value for reaching new readers. Withdrawing stories further reduces the odds of that happening. Even if the odds now are slim -- and we can't really know, since there's been no recent word from Andrew -- I'd rather leave the odds alone than weaken them further.


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

Has anyone sent Andrew Ashling a PM? I mean, I wouldn't want to harass the guy, he's clearly got stuff going on, but we know he's posting on the forum still and this thread is going a bit mental pretty quickly.


----------



## The 13th Doctor (May 31, 2012)

I missed this thread several times and only clicked on it as it seemed to be on the first page often. I realise that you guys are trying to put together a new one for this year but I echo the sentiments about someone needing to update the title thread or perhaps even making a new thread for 2016.

I'd happily submit something. Can someone tell me (if this book is still going ahead) where or who the stories should be submitted to?

EDIT - Ooops, the How to Submit bit is on the very first post! But I don't want to send anything to Andrew if he's not overseeing this now.


----------



## Darren Kirby (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm sure many of you have done this as well, but I've emailed Andrew to get an update, as well as to offer my assistance.  We simply don't know what has been going on, and while it's easy to get upset about the apparent lack of progress on this project, we might regret our current position once we know the whole story.  We all wanted to be a part of this project for a variety of reasons, and while submitting a story was our envisioned level of support/help, perhaps we could all pitch in and help bring this project to a successful conclusion.  I for one am giving Andrew the benefit of the doubt and allowing him to explain what has all happened.  Certainly others have suggested that anyone else could step up and do a project like this, but I have not been made aware of another project like this.  Speaking for myself, I'd like to see if we can salvage this 2nd installment before it gets scrapped all together.  If anyone else hears anything from Andrew, please share with this group so we can move forward in some capacity.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm willing to help out as well. I've done a couple anthologies. I can do proofing, formatting, marketing, whatever.


----------



## Danielle Kazemi (Apr 2, 2011)

I guess like a lot of people I skipped this one too because it said 2015 but I'd like to join in. I don't know if you need an extra writer or not.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

about 30 of them I think


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Has anyone had a PM reply from Andrew? It seems to me that he is obviously too busy to manage this right now, and that with all the new members we really wouldn't have that much trouble getting up to the necessary figure if a new thread was started and the whole project reinvigorated.

I strongly suggest that someone else should take it over.

Not because Andrew didn't do an amazing job last time, but simply because he must be bogged down otherwise I'm sure he would have responded by now.

Does anyone know him well enough to push him for an answer about whether that would be okay?


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

The first volume just received its 100th review on Amazon.com (followed closely by its 101st). It's averaging 3.8 stars, which isn't too shoddy bearing in mind there are such a diverse number of styles and offerings. It would be a real shame if the second volume doesn't get off the ground.


----------



## J.T. Williams (Aug 7, 2014)

Any updates?


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

J.T. Williams said:


> Any updates?


It appears to be a dead project, since Andrew is not replying to PMs nor on this thread.

I'd like to see the project revived, I think it's a great idea and we've picked up some interest. If Andrew would officially drop out, we could try to get someone else to take it on. Or if he won't respond, perhaps someone could step up anyway-- GeorgeDonnelly has offered his help. Thanks George!

We could set up the beta reads before submission, and if there's anyone who could handle promotions that would be great. I could work on the cover, with either the original files or a new image. A firm set of deadlines would get us back on track pretty quickly, I think.

If there's not going to be a second anthology, then I think the mods should remove this thread so people don't keep getting their hopes up.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

We need to hear from Andrew first, I think, because otherwise we could put in a ton of work only to find out one day he went and published - and our work was wasted. I've PM'd him. I offered my help and asked to chat.

EDIT: If we don't hear from him within a week, maybe then we should start a new thread and re-solicit submissions with a firm timetable. But I want to be sure who else is doing this with me before taking that step.


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

GeorgeDonnelly said:


> We need to hear from Andrew first, I think, because otherwise we could put in a ton of work only to find out one day he went and published - and our work was wasted. I've PM'd him. I offered my help and asked to chat.
> 
> EDIT: If we don't hear from him within a week, maybe then we should start a new thread and re-solicit submissions with a firm timetable. But I want to be sure who else is doing this with me before taking that step.


Thanks for doing this. I've already submitted my short story and had it accepted. I sure would like to see it published.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm still interested in seeing the anthology published, one way or another. If the original project has been abandoned (as seems to be the case), I'd like to have my story included in a similar project put together by someone else. It would have been nice to have a connection to the first one, which was a key benefit to this anthology's original premise, but I believe that would require Andrew's participation. Assuming he's not up for it now, the anthology would lack that connection but could still have a lot of merit on its own, just like any other multi-author promotional effort.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

GeorgeDonnelly said:


> We need to hear from Andrew first, I think, because otherwise we could put in a ton of work only to find out one day he went and published - and our work was wasted. I've PM'd him. I offered my help and asked to chat.
> 
> EDIT: If we don't hear from him within a week, maybe then we should start a new thread and re-solicit submissions with a firm timetable. But I want to be sure who else is doing this with me before taking that step.


I completely agree. I think start from fresh. We should assume that all previous submissions are in the void and ask people to either resubmit the same thing or send something new. There are loads of new writers on Kboards since this was started and I'm sure lots of them would want to send a submission to an anthology if there was one being put together, but I would put money on none of them checking this thread as it has 2015 in the title!

I would be willing to take on the task of submitting it to the various sites (I assume we are making it free again?) especially as I have a GP account and I know lots of others don't. I'm also happy to draft the keywords if that helps.


----------



## UnicornEmily (Jul 2, 2011)

That would be great!  New thread, new person in charge, new start!  Let's do it!


----------



## BeMyBookBaby (Apr 18, 2016)

I'd like to submit something, also, if you guys are still needing submissions! Is there a theme?

I'll keep an eye out for a new thread, hopefully i haven't already missed my chance!


----------



## Small Town Writer (Jun 11, 2014)

Yeah, I'd love to be part of an anthology.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

Please go ahead and write your stories. Either Andrew or I will publish them.

I've PM'd, emailed, contact-formed and facebook-messaged Andrew. If I don't hear anything back by the morning of Mon, Jun 6, I'll start a new thread, with all of your support, and we'll get this thing done on a firm schedule, likely within 3 months or less.

I expect we'll do it very similarly to how Andrew planned this one, so no specific theme. Tho we will have to come up with a new name, since Andrew presumably owns "Stories on the Go."


----------



## Darren Kirby (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm in with the new anthology.  Thank you, GeorgeDonnelly, for stepping up and taking the lead on getting something (anything) going.  Pretty sure we can just use the same stories that we had submitted, as I don't recall there being exclusivity on the "stories on the go" book/anthology.  Maybe we can call it "Rapid Reads" or something like that.


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

If somebody else takes over the reigns, I'm back in.


----------



## ConnieBDowell (Feb 15, 2016)

I'll certainly submit if something new gets running. I'd also be happy to volunteer. It sounds like there are a few other folks who can do cover design already on board, but if you need someone to make images for marketing, set up promos, etc., I'd love to help.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

The anthology is definitely going to happen now. Either Andrew will respond to my many attempts to contact him, including on Facebook and Twitter, and I'll help him finish it OR I will start a new thread and we'll begin again with a firm 3-month period in which to solicit contributions and publish, no matter how many submissions come in. The deadline I've set to hear back from him is Mon Jun 6. If I've heard nothing back from him by early that morning, I will start a new thread and be counting on everyone's help to get this project published no later than Sep 5 of this year.

Thanks Connie, I'm looking forward to working with you.


----------



## Hurricane John (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks George. Really appreciate your effort to get this done.


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

GeorgeDonnelly said:


> Tho we will have to come up with a new name, since Andrew presumably owns "Stories on the Go."


Two points:

1) Titles are exempt from copyright. Just look at the number of books on Amazon with the title "Killing Me Softly". And I'd be very surprised and a little concerned if he's registered it as a trademark, given his was a voluntary role on a collaborative project for a free book.
2) Without knowing the facts leading to Andrew's disappearance from the project, I hope I'm not putting my foot in it big time, but frankly I would say that his radio silence has put enough noses out of joint that you needn't worry too much about standing on his toes on this one. For him to raise any possible objection to you using the same title would be eye-wateringly inappropriate given his lack of attention to the project for a very long time indeed.

So I don't think Andrew "owns" Stories on the Go in any legally meaningful sense, and any moral claim is invalidated by his recent indifference to the project. Whether you think a different title would work _better_ is another question, and would be your call, really.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

I received a reply from Andrew yesterday and am waiting on another reply to a proposal I made. I'll keep you guys updated. Thanks!


----------



## J.T. Williams (Aug 7, 2014)

Cool! I've been waiting to submit so once it's known who is doing what I'll submit my stuff.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

I've been absent from Kboards for awhile, but really would like to have my flash _Old Rat, New Trick_ (which I submitted to Andrew A. for inclusion in Stories on the Go #2) included. It's been very well received by my crit group.


----------



## jessie520 (Jul 26, 2015)

Eager to hear about the update. Thanks for getting things moving again!


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

GeorgeDonnelly said:


> I received a reply from Andrew yesterday and am waiting on another reply to a proposal I made. I'll keep you guys updated. Thanks!


Thank you so much for doing this!


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

David Neth said:


> Yeah, I'd love to be part of an anthology.


If someone is interested in starting a sci-fi anthology with a bit of a bigger word limit, let me know. Just to point out, I do not want to be the one putting it all together, lol.


----------



## Small Town Writer (Jun 11, 2014)

geronl said:


> If someone is interested in starting a sci-fi anthology with a bit of a bigger word limit, let me know. Just to point out, I do not want to be the one putting it all together, lol.


I think that's the problem. I might be interested in the future, but for now I've got too much on my plate as it is.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

David Neth said:


> I think that's the problem. I might be interested in the future, but for now I've got too much on my plate as it is.


That's the way of the world at the moment.


----------



## ConnieBDowell (Feb 15, 2016)

GeorgeDonnelly said:


> I received a reply from Andrew yesterday and am waiting on another reply to a proposal I made. I'll keep you guys updated. Thanks!


Yay! Thanks for spearheading this.


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

This would be awesome! Whether it ends up being a second installment, or completely renamed, I'm willing to resubmit my story and go all in again. Good to see this off and running again. So looking forward to seeing something happen with this project. THANK YOU GEORGE~you are awesome sauce!


----------



## UnicornEmily (Jul 2, 2011)

Forward momentum again!  Yay!

Thank you, George.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

*NEW THREAD ALERT*

Hi guys

I think Andrew and I have serious differences of opinion on how to proceed. And, like many of you, I'm a bit impatient.

So I've started a new thread here, with a firm schedule: http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=236937

I need your firm commitments for things I'm asking for help with in the new thread, as well as, of course, your stories!

Thanks to Andrew for his work on the first anthology and his work to date on this one.

We've got a firm deadline so now is the time to write and submit your stories. Let's move all discussion to the new thread, please.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=236937


----------



## P.T. Phronk (Jun 6, 2014)

Thanks for this, George. We obviously needed this firm leadership in order to get rolling again. I'll submit to the new anthology, while wishing all the best to Andrew and holding out hope that Stories on the Go #2 manages to, uh, go.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi,

Sorry for this long silence. Not only did my pneumonia heal slower than I hoped, but recently I also needed some eye surgery.

I know I should have kept you posted, and I didn't. But it always seemed that everything would be all right in just a few days, or a week, or...

That said, I received an email from George Donelly, through three different channels, in which he offered to help. I replied fairly quick. I said that in my opinion the project needs a few editors. The first edition had several and still typos got through. I suggested we started working on that while I got started at the formatting.

I got a long reply. It transpired it was not so much "help" George was offering, as a different way of working altogether. In a third message he suggested I sent everything to him. This message arrived on a day I had said that I would be away from home for the day.

I find this way of "helping" rather heavy handed. However...

At this moment I can't say when I will be well enough to continue, so it's reasonable if someone else is willing an able to do the job that she or he does so.

I need just a few more people who already submitted stories to give their permission to send them to George.

As for me, I'm happy that "Stories on the Go" is still going strong and getting reviews.

I wish everyone involved in the new project the best of luck and success.

ETA:

I want the transition to go as fast and smooth as possible. In 24 hours I will send everything I have until now to George, unless you tell me not to.


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

Andrew Ashling said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry for this long silence. Not only did my pneumonia heal slower than I hoped, but recently I also needed some eye surgery.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry to hear about your health problems, Andrew. I hope you feel better and are completely healed soon!


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Marilyn Peake said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your health problems, Andrew. I hope you feel better and are completely healed soon!


Totally seconded. Get well soon, Andrew.


----------



## A.A (Mar 30, 2012)

> Sorry for this long silence. Not only did my pneumonia heal slower than I hoped, but recently I also needed some eye surgery.
> 
> I know I should have kept you posted, and I didn't. But it always seemed that everything would be all right in just a few days, or a week, or...


So sorry to hear about your ongoing health problems. And you don't need to apologise. It was the project that held you up when you were ready and able to run with it - as far as not receiving all the stories you needed to create a volume 2. You did an amazing job on Volume 1 and that shows in the reviews where people say how easy it is to browse the stories.

Good to hear it's going to go ahead.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Andrew, sorry to hear you've been having so many health issues. It's tough to muster through all of that without worrying over this anthology, so don't feel bad. We just wanted to move forward, and didn't have any idea what was going on. Feel free to send my story (by Griffin Carmichael) to George.

George, thank you for stepping up.! I'm sure we can get some volunteers to help, since the project has started to get so much interest again. I'll do what I can to help, though I probably won't have time to beta read much, if at all. I can try to update the cover, if I can get the file. I'm pretty competent with Photoshop (CS6) now.


----------



## Carborundorum (Jan 24, 2015)

I hope you feel better soon Andrew, and sorry about all the problems.   It would have been nice to have this anthology work out but really, health first.
Please, take care of yourself.


----------



## P.T. Phronk (Jun 6, 2014)

All my best, Andrew, and thank you for everything you have done so far.

You have my permission to pass along my story, though I will send a newer version to George, so hopefully that doesn't get too messy.

Take care!


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi people,

Thanks for all the nice thoughts and words. Believe me, I wish it could have gone differently.

Meanwhile, I forwarded all stories to George.

I wish all of you success.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

A.A said:


> You did an amazing job on Volume 1 and that shows in the reviews where people say how easy it is to browse the stories.


Thanks. 

Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery, they say.

A while ago I read in a blogpost by *Cora Buhlert* that a German anthology with very short stories was published along the lines of_ Stories on the Go_: _*Kurze Geschichten für Zwischendurch: von 84 Autorinnen und Autoren*_.

Please download it (free, of course), if only to support our German colleagues. And then take a look inside...


----------



## Mxz (Jan 17, 2015)

Andrew, I'm sorry to hear about your health problems.  I hope you get well soon.


----------



## Herc- The Reluctant Geek (Feb 10, 2010)

Ack, sad to hear you were ill, Andrew. Hope you feel your old self again very soon.


----------



## ChristineJVann (Jun 14, 2015)

Sorry to hear about your health problems Andrew and I hope you are on the mend.

I'm happy for my story to be forwarded onward to George.


----------



## hardnutt (Nov 19, 2010)

Ill-heath is horrible. I know.  I hope you're completely recovered, Andrew. God bless.

Yes, you can forward my story to George. A belated permission.


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Only just seen your post about your health issues.  Hope you both feel and get better soon, Andrew!


----------



## H. S. St. Ours (Mar 24, 2012)

Glad to hear you're on the mend, Andrew. Many thanks for being the impetus for the first edition. I'm still very proud of my story in that project.

-Harry


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

We published. It's titled "Bite-Sized Stories" and is available on all the major retailers. Full details here:

http://georgedonnelly.com/bite-sized-stories-anthology/

We're also doing Halloween and Christmas anthologies. Please join us!

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,240566.0.html

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,241013.0.html


----------

